# The yum or yuck game



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Tomato Juice?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yuk.

Spinach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rotten lettuce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuck!

portabello mushrooms?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yum

Garlic?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yuk [on it's own]!

Anchovies?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

yum
quinoa?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Never even heard of it until now but since it's grain probably yuk

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yum

Ketchup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ewww major Yuk.!

macaroni cheese ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum!

brown rice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Sweet potato?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm.... think its yuck......

celery soup?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

haven't had in a while, I think yum

peanut butter?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuck!

pasta?


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

yum

Burritos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Pickles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum if they are dill ones. Don't like the bread and butter pickles

Broccoli?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum. Love broccoli.

Anchovies?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i suspect yuck. never eaten them 


gooseberries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had, but I would be interested in trying them. Probably yum at least from what I've read on wikipedia

Hotdogs?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

sauerkraut?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuck!

vegan sausage?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

feta cheese?


----------



## tashanm5 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yuck
Oatmeal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay..Ants?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum

Tuna?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Store bought ramen noodles?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

pink lemonade?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cherry and grape tomatoes?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm... OK....


Chocolate ice-cream?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, even though it's not something I would normally eat

Rice pudding with cinnamon sprinkled on top?

if you haven't heard of it

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

Oreos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, especially when broken and used with ice cream

Lobster, shrimp, and crab meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With extra blood,yum..fried bugs on a stick?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuk!

avocado and cucumber sushi?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Generally yuck.

Mature cheddar.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

Munster cheese?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

yuck

Port ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure,Ant soup?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuk!

spaghetti?


----------



## Astronomer (Oct 6, 2014)

yumyuk (my appetite changes a lot)

Yorkshire Puddings? ;-;


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yum:yes

Pineapple Pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, for more than just a slice or less. 

Canned tuna?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum!

Dumplins? (may I suggest "YUM"?  I LLLLLLLLLLLLLOVE them!!!)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yum.

Steak and Kidney Pie.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm.... yum.... but not a total enthusiastic yum. its ok ''yum''


A snowball cocktail? (Advocaat, lime and lemonade and ice? _)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yum.

A shandy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Clam shells filled with stuffing mixed with clam meat? I also spoon clam chowder over them when I eat them.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Yum

Lesbians


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a cannibal so I'm going to go with yuk (for eating people regardless of their sexuality).

poptarts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Diet soda?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuk (hate soda)

vegetarian wonton soup


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

yum

sushi?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

yum.
Mangoes ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum!

mango sticky rice?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yum

Black cherries


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

yum,ultimate cheeseburger from jack in the box?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yuck!

nachos?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

So-so

Ripe Brie.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yuck.

Pickled Onion Monster Munch ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum? Don't think we have that in the US. I looked it up and I would probably try it. Rather try the smokey bacon flavor though

Very sour candy?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Fried Bologna?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

yuck

avocados?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum!

watermelon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

90% cacao dark chocolate or less yum. Had some 100% cacao once and didn't like it much. Eat about 70-90% cacao occasionally because it is supposed to be good for you.

Smoked fish?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Yuk, never liked seafood

Goat cheese?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Sriracha?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before so I don't know. 

Orange chicken?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum

Ciabatta bread?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum!

red cabbage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh :|

Potato salad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck!

Clam chowder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck!

White wine?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Yuck! (I assume so; my religious beliefs prohibit alcohol, ha ha)

Mangoes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yum i think. I have never eaten an actual mango.... but i have had mango yogurts.


Pineapples?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum to pineapples.

Greek yogurt?


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Yum 

Butterbeer?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

(had to google it)

YUM!!! They seem to be delicious!
(Even though all the variations suggested on wikipedia page reminded me of Monty Python's sketch about SPAM, lol)

Truffles?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^hehe, SPAM sketch.

Yuck. However if we're talking about chocolate truffles, then Yum yum 


Tuna casserole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yum 

Rum


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck (makes me sick)

Eclairs?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yum! 

flan?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

cottage cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yuck

Broccoli?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

its OK.... yumy-ish.


Salami?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum

Beetroot?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yum

Cabbage?


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

yum

Chili?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

sour cream?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Yum.

Pad Thai?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Lemon chicken?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pop Tarts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Omelets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Coke-a-Cola?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yum

Boiled eggs?


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum.

Asparagus?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Black Liquorice?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Yuck.

Iced coffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Deviled eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, but I would like to try to experiment and try to make them in a way I might enjoy

Anchovies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Crab cakes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

cranberry sauce?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yuck

Duck?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, was alright the only time I cooked some

Stuffed clam shells?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Seriously ? I don't know, I haven't tasted them...yet

pig skin (yes, some people eat that)


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yuck....


Snails(ew)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Seriously ? I don't know, I haven't tasted them...yet


Yep. The ones I've eaten are clam meat mixed with stuffing and put back in the shell



Shygirl007 said:


> Snails(ew)


Yuck

Crab meat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Hazelnuts?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Mustard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck. I can stand it on some foods but hate it on others. Really hate when they add mustard to the chilli and chili cheese hotdogs at Rally's.

Mushrooms?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Yuck uke they creep me out

Asparagus, anyone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum (I love mine with mushrooms )

Baked potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum with butter, cheese, or sour cream

Black pepper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tuna fish?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum if it's on toast. Can't eat it otherwise.

split pea soup?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Yum

Crispy Chicken Waffle


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yuck.

Peanut butter and bacon sandwich?


----------



## mashiroskie (Jan 15, 2013)

Yum (being in a foreign country will make you appreciate any combination of American food)

Bananas in vinegar? (I had to eat this the other day...)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

pistachios?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum!

Double cheeseburger with hot grease dripping out?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck..not crazy about the grease.

lemon meringue pie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, it doesn't look like it would be horrible

Instant/store bought ramen noodles?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yummm!

Steak?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Yum!

Popcorn pizza?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

jalapenos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, although usually too hot for me. They've been nice sometimes when I've cut them in half lengthwise and stuffed them with hamburger and cheese. Cooking them like that seemed to get rid of a lot of the heat.

Pickled banana peppers? can be the spicy or mild ones


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!!

sunflower seeds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but tedious if they still have shells

Canned mushrooms? or mushrooms as a topping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum (love mushrooms)

Waffles?


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum.

Oatmeal?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

yuck

garlic bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bass?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. I ate a largemouth bass I caught once. I don't remember it being bad.

Celery? Can be with dip or toppings if that is the way you like it


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

mango salsa?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it but it sounds like a yum. 

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!!!!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

tapioca pudding?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum

Taramasalata?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

peppermint hot chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Breaded calamari(squid) rings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had it before but just the textural thought of it would turn me off. 

Macaroni salad?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

falafel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably yuck, but I would be willing to try it

Turkey bacon?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

veggie burger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pecan pie?


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Yum
Ramen (not the packaged crud, from an actual Ramen joint.)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yum
Masala Dosa


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yum

Chicken Biryani


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

identificationunknown said:


> Yum
> 
> Chicken Biryani


Maybe a yum.......... How about waffles with mustard?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yuck

ham cheese and tomato toasted sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum I suppose but I'd probably like it even more without the tomato

Breaded and fried clam meat?


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum

Scrambled eggs with ketchup?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yuck x1000! Can't stand ketchup. Really takes a lot to have breakfast with someone when they are eating that! Yuck again lol

Alligator?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

calamari?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yum

Grilled Fish


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Yum

Bang Bang Shrimp?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yuck

french toast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

swiss cheese?


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Yum

Cheesecake tempura?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

tandoori chicken?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wikipedia claims there can be milder versions. I guess a milder version would be yum

pickled onion?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck

Pig's liver?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

sweet potatoes?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

OKAY

Plain yoghurt


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck. I love yoghurt, but I doubt I could eat it plain.

lima beans?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

yuck

clam chowder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum.

Caviar?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

yuck

salt water taffy?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

honey roasted peanuts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Instant ramen noodles? Any flavor you want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. Not my usual but I'll drink it

The fried pork skins that come in bags like potato chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cottage cheese?


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yuck. Tried it once but it's not my cup of tea.
Quince?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before. 

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yum

cheesy pasta


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

Definitely yum.

Grilled watermelon?

Apparently, this is a thing that's done. Haven't tried it myself, though.


----------



## SkyLightning (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuk

Fried mars bar?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yum

Chilly beans on toast with cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum. Never had it that way but I'm sure I'd like it. 

Spam?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha what kind. Yuk

Hamburgers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum!!!!

Mac n Cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Walnuts? The host of the show Bizarre Foods finds them repulsive


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yuck

Baby food?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds very yum

Freeze dried food after you rehydrate it with boiling water or whatever? Was thinking like the little pieces of vegetables and meat that are in instant noodles, but there are other freeze dried food products as well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh. I could take it or leave it. 

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Sour Skittles?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yum

m & m


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Warheads candies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum (I haven't had those in ages )

Almond milk?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Rum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum (especially with Coke-a-Cola)

Denver omelet?


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Yum.

Fennel Seeds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Enchiladas?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yummy 


Grape laffy taffy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Lima beans?


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Lima beans?


If the decision is purely binary, "yum". I don't think they're all that good though, but they're not bad enough to warrant a "yuck".

Anyway: Calamari?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yum.. 

Cheese Burger


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

yuck

carrot cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Mashed potatoes and gravy?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck. Not a fan of gravy.

Peanut butter and banana sandwiches?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had them before.

Crab Cakes?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Plain Biscuits?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (need something on them)

Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!

Fish baked in a foil packet on a bed of chopped up potatoes and covered with herbs and butter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

hummus?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before.

Beef stew?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

candy apples?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fudge brownies?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

YUM

Fresh banana slices and PB on a slice of bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it but it sounds like a Yum. :b

BBQ ribs?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Yum

Soy milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before. 

Macaroni & cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cooked ramen noodles as a topping on hot dogs? I eat this occasionally. I'm weird


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

yum if veggie dogs

Fried okra seasoned with some chicken seasoning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never ate that before.

Chicken nuggets?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yum.

Mustard?


----------



## 32916 (Jul 23, 2015)

yum

Prawn crackers?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yuck

Dim sum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never ate that before. Looked it up online and it sounds like a Yum. 

Taco salad?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Tortilla Chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fish n' Chips?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum if fresh

Egg with chips?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

lobster ravioli?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Black berry cobbler?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Yuck
> 
> Black berry cobbler?


Yum. Not a huge fan of fruit skins and stuff like that in pie, but I'm sure I would like the flavor. Really like the flavor of cherry and blueberry pie. Too bad I'm so picky with wanting to remove all the skins and stuff that I don't like the look of.

Guinea pig flavored with your favorite herbs/seasonings and slow roasted over a fire? Haven't had myself, but I know they eat guinea pig in some countries. Most likely the person answering hasn't tried this, so just answer on if you'd give it a try :b


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Dno. It's meat, I like meat, so sure ._.

Loquat!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. I did look it up online though and it sounds like a yum. 

Deviled eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck to traditional ones. Have experimented a little with making them without mayo or mustard

Shrimp?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

whole wheat spaghetti?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (I don't like whole wheat noodles)

Spinach dip?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

chili cheese fries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but bacon cheese is better

Beef tacos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Split pea soup?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Yum
> 
> Split pea soup?


Yum

Fennel


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

grapefruit juice?


----------



## girlattack08 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yuk

Frikandel Speciaal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten that before. Looked it up online and it doesn't sound too bad. 

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM

plum pudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Asparagus?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

BLT?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck

Rice Cakes?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends. Probably yuk, though. Not a big fan.

Lemon mirangue pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

baked beans?


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Greek yogurt?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum

Coke float?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Used to drink root beer floats, but I assume coke would be yum as well

Blue cheese dressing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Grilled Breakfast?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had breakfast foods on a grill, but probably yum. I'm a big fan of breakfast foods.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Peas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pork chops?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum

Feta cheese?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Iced Frappe?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

bacon cheddar cheeseburger?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Eel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, in that I would be willing to try it. Saw some frozen while at a store in Niagara Falls, NY. Had been tempted to get it but didn't.

A scorpion encased in a hard candy lollipop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (never tried a scorpion before but I'm not much into lollipops anymore)

Walnuts?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

cranberry bread?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably yum. I really like raw cranberries, but not sweetened ones as much. They're ok though

Catfish?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

^Thin fried fillets? Yes, please!

Crab cakes?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Never tried them but I really want to, so yum.

Waffles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Blueberry Bagels?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Pumpkin bread?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Never tried it but probably yuk.

Cranberry muffins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Grilled centipede on a stick?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing else could be better

Fish eyes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck! Might try meat on the fish face, but wouldn't try the eyes

Pickles?


----------



## 1Peacelover (Aug 7, 2015)

yum


----------



## 1Peacelover (Aug 7, 2015)

yum!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yum.

Girl juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Canned tuna?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum

Sardines?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Alcohol?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sweet and Sour Chicken?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yummy.

_Removed_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Croutons in your salad?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

orange marmalade?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cube steak?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

eggplant parmigiana?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Either I've never had or I don't remember what it tastes like. But I'll probably like it, so "yum"

Garlic bread?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum

Peppermint Tea?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Donut holes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mango?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, reminds me I haven't had those in awhile

Raw onion?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not very nice.

_Removed_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, not a fan of raw onions. :duck

Hash browns?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yum, if are the ones that aren't in patty form. The patty ones are ok though

Rhubarb pie? Have never tried anything rhubarb myself


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yuk

Smoked salmon?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Tuna Mayo?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck I don't like mayo

Deep fried mushrooms?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Snickers bar?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cheerios?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yum

Potato chip, pepper-jack cheese, turkey and mustard sandwich on white?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Part Baked Baguettes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pumpernickel bagel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Sour cream?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck usually for me, but sometimes it's ok

Raw broccoli?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yuck. 

Armpit juice?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Babybel Cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Wasabi flavor?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

YUCK!!!

Your favorite jelly on burnt toast.?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yum.

Balls sweat?


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

yuck

goldfish crackers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Hot roast beef sandwich with gravy?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Chicken sandwich?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Spinach quiche?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Soleros?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of it. Looked it up online, seems to be an ice cream so I'll go with Yum. :duck

Fondue?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had it, but has always sounded yum

Okra?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

cantaloupe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No really yum for me, but not yuck either

Black olives?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Jambalaya?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had it but it looks good, so Yum. 

Fried eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Ham, cheese, and hash brown omelet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

cinnamon raisin bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (never liked raisins in my food)

Tilapia?


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

Yum! 
Pesto pasta?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Roast Potatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Meatloaf?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum if made right

Potato pancakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Absolutely yum!

Avocado?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Maple syrup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Grilled chicken?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yum 

Deep fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before.

Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yum
Mushroom Soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Deviled eggs?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

salmon burger?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Approaching yuck, but I would eat it. My dad made them with canned salmon, eggs, and crushed crackers or something like that. Always preferred the plain canned salmon

Instant ramen noodles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

Strawberry cream cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oddly, I've never eaten cream cheese. 

Watermelon?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^Interesting about the cream cheese...

YUM to the watermelon. 

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistachios?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, my dad really likes them.

Pizza topped with mushrooms? You can have other toppings you like in addition to the mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum, gimme the works! :duck

Fig Newtons?


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Yummish.

Hummus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Crepes?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Mocha Latte?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM

onion rings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Cottage cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

liverwurst?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chili with beans?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

cauliflower soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before but I like Cauliflower so I'll go with Yum.

B.L.T. Sandwich?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

French onion dip?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. There are some brands I don't like. Yoder's is my favorite brand. It might only be regional

Guacamole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

mushroom ravioli?


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

yuk.

Cooked spam with cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never tried the two together but it sounds like a Yum. 

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

coconut water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

meatball hero?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ravioli's?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Bacon Sandwiches?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yuck. Not a fan of bacon

lamb?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Baked potatoes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Egg custard tart?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Scampi?


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Burritos?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

Bacon, egg and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Grape jelly?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Ice water with lemon juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pringles potato crisps?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

YUM

Spinach and cheese ravioli?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Grated Cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

peas and onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Polska Kielbasa?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

peach cobbler?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed Peppers?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum. I've never had them, but they sound delicious and I love peppers.

cream puffs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Hash browns?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

potato pancakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had them before. Strange since I like potatoes and pancakes. 

Wendy's Frosty?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Any kind of Taco Bell food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Spaghetti?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Peach Schnapps with lemonade?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chicken caesar salad?


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> yum
> 
> chicken caesar salad?


Yum

Death by chocolate?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum, if within wafers.

Black Pepper?


----------



## Intothewildagain (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum.

Avocado?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chunky peanut butter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

crab biscuits?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chili with beans?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum 

Italian rice ball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

BBQ Ribs?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum 

coconut shrimp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure, never eaten shrimp before. 

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

toffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Honey mustard?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

BBQ sauce?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

A Salad?


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Meh, yum I guess
Banana Peppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of them, but I've never met a pepper I didn't like. 

Cubed steak?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pot roast?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How do you roast a pot?

Dust?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never ate them before but after looking them up online they look like a Yum.

Trout?


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Yuck xD

Marmite?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

never tried it, but from the looks of ppls reactions eating it, ima go with yuck lol

pickles?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

chicken feet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Rice pudding?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Yum

Snow cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it sounds like a Yum.

Lemon cookies?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cherry pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck 

Mushroom and Bell Pepper Omelet?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Pork Steaks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Banana pancakes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

beef stew?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bologna?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

raw carrots with french onion dip?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (never liked raw carrots )

Hershey's Kisses?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

deep fried Oreos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had them but I doubt that I'd like my Oreos deep fried. :b

Stir fry veggies?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM!! Love them.

turkey sausage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Yum
> 
> Neapolitan ice cream?


Yum.

_Removed_


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Yuck. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Ramen Noodles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Italian salad dressing?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chickpeas?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sausage links?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chocolate croissant?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

yum

my lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, dood! :kma 

Beef jerky?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

pigs in a blanket?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

I've never had it... I'm not even sure what it is. But if it's pig it must be pork, so YUM

Rare steak?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

PlasticTree said:


> I've never had it... I'm not even sure what it is. But if it's pig it must be pork, so YUM
> 
> Rare steak?


They're little hot dogs wrapped in dough.

Yuck to the rare steak. I don't like anything rare, I need most things well done or in the case of steaks, medium well.

Spinach quiche?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

TryingMara said:


> They're little hot dogs wrapped in dough.
> 
> Spinach quiche?


Ohh. I've had it; I've just never heard it called 'pigs in a blanket', lol. I love those!

Yum!

Sushi?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten sushi before. 

Spaghetti?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cheddar grits?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuck

Pumpkin Spice Lattes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM. Love them!

red bean ice cream?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

It sounds good but I haven't had it.

Pepperoni Pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (love chocolate, pretzels not so much)

Lemonade?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum!

Diet Coke?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Nutella?


----------



## heliotoad (Feb 13, 2015)

yum (but don't eat too much)

monkey brains?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Tuna Melt?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chicken quesadilla?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Cheerios?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum (if they're the honey kind and not the plain kind)

Yogurt?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

calzone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but prefer pizza

Lime flavor?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Jambalaya?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum!

Pickles?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

turkey bacon?


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

Yum (ish)

Tuna Mayo Sandwiches


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

yum

tuna pasta salad?


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

yum in small quantities.


Black licorice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck uke

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

yuck

creme brulee?


----------



## Brina Miko (Jan 5, 2015)

Yum

Alfajores?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Yum

Chinese sewage oil?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

um, because I haven't tried it yet.

Yum yum sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had it that I can remember. It sounds yummy though. :b

Vanilla Frappuccino?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Spinach ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Cannelloni?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum!

Bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

Chocolate Egg Cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bean Dip?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum

Mango salsa?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum, if like mango chutney.

Cucumber & Mint Dip


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum, I should make some

peppermint mints?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Fritter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pumpkin pancakes?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Yum yum yum.

Stuffed onions?


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Yum. Black licorice?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yuck
cottage cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Fresh tomato?


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Yum. Cashews?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

eggplant parm?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten eggplant before.

Chicken Alfredo Pasta?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

shepherd's pie?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yum.

Ox tails with gravy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck. I don't care for gravy.

strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yum.

Fried alligator?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. Would be interested in trying it though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yum

Calamari (apologize if it's been mentioned before)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten calamari before. After looking it up I don't think I'd even care to try squid. :duck

Cap'n Crunch Cereal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (never really cared for bagels)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ranch dressing?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

yuck 

peppermint mocha frap


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Yum 

French Onion Soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

YUM

A hot dog......but with a banana instead of a sausage :grin2:


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuck. lol


Cauliflower?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Very yum!

Anchovy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Chunky peanut butter?


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Yum.

sriracha?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had it before but it sounds like a yum. 

Pickles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, if have the right crunchiness

Smoked fish?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yum. 

Black Olives?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

YUCK! Not a fan of olives.

A pizza......but with nipples instead of pepperoni.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh, what?!? :um

Maple syrup?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yum!

Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Beef stew?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Root beer float?


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

*YUM.*

Fried Squid?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yuck!

Fries with cheddar and bacon?!


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum 

Sauerkraut?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

As a german descendant, a BIG YUM!

Fried shrimp with spicy sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten shrimp before that I can remember. 

Donut holes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yum,

barbecue baked potato chips


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yuck
if i'm going to go for empty carbs, i'm gonna go all the way in and just get my crisp deep fried empty carbs.

olive oil?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum!

Guacamole and chips?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Yuck! (not the chips, but the guacamole) 

Salmiakki?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but after looking it up online I'll have to go with... yuck. 

Lemonade?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cranberry juice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, except it can give me acid reflux

Frozen pizza?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum. I eat it almost every day, lol.

Sardines?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Double stuffed Oreos?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum!

Nutella?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Yum.

Escargot?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

cheddar cheese fondue?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Frozen yogurt?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum!

Bavarian nuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never had 'em. 

Plastic pellets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Lasagna?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

mango margarita?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum. I've never had one, but it sounds good.

Deviled Eggs?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

delish (probably)

cannelloni?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Yuck... Chocolate cake?? <3 (this' one too easy tho, who doesn't love chocolate cake.Lol)


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Not a huge fan of cake in general, but I am siding more with "yum" than "yuck", yum it is. 

Sushi?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Yum!

Salad with grilled chicken steak?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Of course YUM!

Strawberries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ice cream cake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

creamed spinach?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Yum.

Anchovies on black bread?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck probably. No idea how it would taste if I didn't know what I was eating.

French onion dip?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

green bean casserole?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum!!
Apple pie


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Yuck, always hated it

Pineapple and ham pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Banana smoothie?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yum

Chocolate?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, even though I prefer fresh cranberries

Canned tuna?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum with mayo mixed in.

Leek & potato soup?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

sweet potato casserole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chili dogs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum! Make it a chili cheese dog and its even better

Spinach dip? Have never had it myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I've never eaten it before either. 

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Pears?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, if fresh

French fries with gravy?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Yum, if fresh
> 
> French fries with gravy?


 Never tried that before. Isn't that a Canadian dish called poutine? I bet I misspelled that word.

Anyways....

deviled eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Farideh said:


> Never tried that before. Isn't that a Canadian dish called poutine? I bet I misspelled that word.
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> deviled eggs?


I've had poutine before when visiting Canada. You might already know this, but it also has cheese curds. I thought they used just gravy for fries sometimes too, but I might be wrong.

Yuck on Deviled eggs. At least yuck if they have mustard or mayo

Instant ramen noodles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked it up, and sounds like it could be great. Yum probably

Fried fish?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Yum. 

Bread with butter and caviar? (Red? And what about black?)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had it. Might be willing to try a little bit

Artichoke? Haven't tried fresh or canned artichoke yet. Bought a jar of marinated artichoke last night.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds good but I doubt I'd like it.

Yuck

Shepards pie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

lamb stew?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Mince Pies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Sirloin burgers?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Potato Salad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck!

Bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum!!

cornish hen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

kale chips?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yum

Sweet potato fries


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum

Raw salmon


----------



## WholeWheatBagelToastedWit (Dec 1, 2015)

Yuk

Shawarma


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I've never tasted Shawarma, but it looks like a burrito combined with the insides of a kebab, so I would probably love it to death. 99.9% sure yum. 

Vitamin Water /w some sort of taste.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

white hot chocolate?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Paella?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Guacamole?


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

Yuck.

Stinky Tofu.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

pumpkin bread?


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

I've never tried that, but yum.

Chocolate Santa Claus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum, 

Pineapple


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

waffle fries?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Tomato Juice?


----------



## Saitama (Jan 5, 2015)

Yuck

Surströmming.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

confetti popcorn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. After looking it up online it does sound like a yum though. 

Sea bass?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yum.

Chicken tikka masala?


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yuck

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Marble cheesecake?


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yum
Junior Mints


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Tamales?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Candy canes?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yum.

Peppers that are hotter than jalapenos.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck. I like spicy foods, but I don't like the way peppers taste. 

Olives?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!

Okra?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Yum!

Hákarl. >:3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck probably. Looked it up because I didn't remember the name. I remember seeing shows where people have tried it.

Walnuts?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

*A little bit chalky, but still good.

Whole wheat pasta?*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

candy canes?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Coleslaw?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yuck.

Chipotle's hot salsa?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not a fan of hot stuff so probably not

Extra sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Yum

Foie Gras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it. Not sure if I'd like it after looking it up since it has liver in it. 

Ravioli?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed clams?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

cinnamon graham crackers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

eggplant rollatini?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like a yum

Maraschino Cherries?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yuck

Eating a**?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Pineapple upside-down cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, or at least wouldn't choose it.

Salmon burgers? If you don't have experience with it, basically you take canned salmon, mix it with crackers or something, and fry patties made from it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck. Not a fan of salmon.

beef empanadas?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Salt and Vinegar Potato Chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!



TryingMara said:


> Yuck. Not a fan of salmon


I'm the same for salmon burgers/patties and baked salmon. My dad likes the salmon patties. I can only tolerate a bite or two of them.

Any type of hamburger helper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM!

crab legs?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Peppermint Bark?


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Yum. 

Hershey's Cookies and Cream?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Black cherry ice cream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sure, black cherries give me the poops

Mozzarella Cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, probably my favorite cheese as of late

Crayfish, crawdad, whatever you want to call them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, or at least I don't think I'd like them. 

Almond Roca?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

rhubarb pie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Part Baked Baguette?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never tried it, but I'll say yum

Sweet potato?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Scallops?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yuck

Lasagna?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Egg in a basket?


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

yuck


polska kielbasa sausage?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Carrot Cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Crab cakes?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Olives?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

If you mean New England Clam Chowder, Yum for sure. Absolutely love it, one of my favorites. 

Chicken Marsala?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, that's the kind I meant 

Never had it, but looked it up and seems like it could be yum

Smoked salmon? or other smoked fish if you haven't had salmon


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yum

Passionfruit?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum. I've never had it, but I think I would like it if I tried it.

Almond Milk?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only tried it in one dish before and it was ok. So I guess if done right, yum

Watermelon?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

yum if honeydew

suet dumplings in a stew?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never heard of suet before. I looked it up online and can't really say one way or the other, though stew and dumplings would be a yum. 

Tuna casserole?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum probably

Chocolate cake?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yum.

Curry chicken.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Yuk.

Dragon fruit?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten one before.

Split pea soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had it, but it makes me think yuck. I would have to try it to truly know

Egg in a basket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decomposing rodent with a side of maggots?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know why you like tiny fonts others could barely read, but no. I would not eat that.

tuna ceviche?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Never had it, but it looks good.

Jamaican Jerk Chicken?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Jelly filled doughnuts?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Gingerbread Cookies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Biscochitos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. After looking it online it looks like it could be a yum though. 

Bean Dip?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

egg noodles?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum depending on what they are in

Beef taco?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Beef taco? Yes, those are nice and very, very edible. Like omg.


Disco sticks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yum, of course...

Fruit cake crumbs mixed with vanilla ice cream in equal amounts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't think I've ever had fruit cake. I'll go yum, because I would be willing to try it

Salisbury steak flavored hamburger helper? About to cook some


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I love hamburgers, so why not. Yum. 

Protein bars?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

apple turnovers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, not a fan of apple pie

Those thin dried sheets of seaweed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten that before. 

Deviled eggs?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

butternut squash soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Lima beans?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Haven't eaten them yet, but they look good. So...yum

Cut up bananas with custard?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Falafel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten them before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum.

Honey glazed ham?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

gingerbread latte?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had one before but it sounds yum lol. 

Onion rings?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chicken noodle soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Frozen custard?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Never had it. Sounds like a yum though. 

Fried Bologna?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Times I've had it, it's reminded me of cooked hot dogs. So I guess yum. I like it better than regular bologna

Fried calamari rings?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

slyfox said:


> Times I've had it, it's reminded me of cooked hot dogs. So I guess yum. I like it better than regular bologna
> 
> Fried calamari rings?


Yum, brown mushrooms pan fried in olive oil?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, I usually fry them in butter though

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Italian sausage?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cheese blintzes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..Water with mold in it?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuck.

Clean drinkable water?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Water.....its what life is all about. Love water, favorite thing to drink! Purest of pure

I had my first chimichanga like a month ago. It was pretty damn good! How about you? Yum or yuck?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

onion bagel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Hash brown patties?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

stuffed shells?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Olive oil?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Peanut Brittle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Almond Roca?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Rice Krispies treats?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Coleslaw?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuck!

Bread sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

prune juice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck!

Dates?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

I never had it but sounds nutritious, so Yum!

Watermelon ?


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

Yuck.

Applesauce.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Bell Peppers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.

Apples?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Breaded shrimp?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.

Ribs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Lasagna?


----------



## Linanc (Dec 31, 2015)

Yum

Red Velvet Cake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pork chops with sauerkraut?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

yuck.. well maybe yum depending on the quality of the meat. I prefer darker meat. 
Sauerkraut I've never tried but it doesn't sound tasty. >.<

A smoothie mixed with the first ten items you see in your refrigerator.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yuck.

Tonic water?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I remember it being yuck when I tried it.

Lobster?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pineapple cheesecake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love pineapple but I've never eaten cheesecake before so I don't know. 

Tater tot casserole?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I've never heard of that before, but after looking it up, it sounds pretty good so yum. 

Rice Pudding?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

BLT sandwiches?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Roasted red pepper hummus?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like a yum

Linzer tarts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Seaweed Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Root beer float?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

YUMMM

Lime Jello?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Pepper Jack Cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

White chocolate?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.

French Fries?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

stuffed cabbage?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yuck lol

jello shots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Blackberry milkshake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum probably

bacon wrapped around mini hot dogs and cooked in a tasty sauce, but the sauce causes the bacon to not get crispy and have texture similar to raw bacon? I ask because I had this at someones house years ago. Kind of was yuck and yum at the same time for me. Hope the bacon was really cooked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (If I have a problem with my foods texture I won't eat it)

Red wine?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

poppy seed muffins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum? Haven't had before but doubt they are horrible

Pickled okra?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum 

potato croquettes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sour cream?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Kumquats?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Coca-Cola?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Onion Rings?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I can only eat a few before I get sick of them.

Pickles?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Shrimp tempura?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Possibly, shrimp is the only seafood I like.

White Queso?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.

Ginger Ale?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bean dip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yummy *farts*


Mustard?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Cheddar and sour cream potato chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!

Beer battered fish?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

circus peanuts?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Quiche?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Corn dogs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!

Ginger tea?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck



wasabi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

wax beans?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum



brussel sprouts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but there are tons of foods I would pick first

Twinkies?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

lol, thats not the point


i don't know what twinkies taste like, i'm not american


eggplant?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> lol, thats not the point
> 
> i don't know what twinkies taste like, i'm not american
> 
> eggplant?


Basically just yellow cake with cream inside. I rarely eat them

I've never eaten eggplant, so I'll pass it on.

eggplant?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


mushrooms?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> lol, thats not the point
> 
> i don't know what twinkies taste like, i'm not american
> 
> eggplant?





slyfox said:


> Basically just yellow cake with cream inside. I rarely eat them
> 
> I've never eaten eggplant, so I'll pass it on.
> 
> eggplant?


Twinkies were a huge disappointment. I really don't like them.

Mushrooms are blah as well.

Deep fried cheese sticks?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


apricots?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Hawaiian Pizza (The best, I don't care about your opinion, it's still the best!)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum in small amounts. It's one of those things I don't like a lot of.

Pork cracklings/scratchings/rinds? Deep fried crispy pieces of pork skin sold in bags like potato chips


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Similar to your pizza, I can only eat a few pork rinds before I start gagging on them, lol.

Okra?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Okra is great, especially when it's in jambalaya.

Balut?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bah what? oh that egg thing

Yuck, I've never had, nor have I seen one... but definitely not my type, lol.

Corndogs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


olives?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yum

Tilapia?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, at least from the time I had it

Cocktail shrimp?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Garlic bread


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

chicken teriyaki?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Yummy.

Couscous?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Some flavours are good.

Soy sauce


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.

Kate Upton?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh man, yum yum yum

Deep fried pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Raisin bread?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Pickled Beets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Vanilla wafers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum

Escargo?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Eva Longoria?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Ketchup on scrambled eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck! Although I never tried it, so who knows

To continue that, ketchup as a dip for pizza?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck.


Salsa on scrambled eggs


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably not, I don't care for salsa. And yes, I love ketchup on scrambled eggs.

Nutella?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Limburger cheese?


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

Yuck

Bacon flavored Dog Food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None,Seaweed salad with octopus bits sprinkled on it?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yuck

Salami?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Egg plant?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Sour Cream?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Haven't really ate Sour Cream without it being in something

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Cooked vegetables?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck, unless it's carrots

Coconut milk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Egg Nog


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yuck

Beef Jerky?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Turkey jerky?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Pork Rinds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, although I'm not sure I'll be eating them anymore because last couple of times I had them I kept inhaling flakes or something in my windpipe while eating them.

Cucumbers?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Cream cheese?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cream cheese is a disgrace to cheese, yuck.

Zucchini?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum!

coconut?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Yum. (Dark chocolate)

Unagi


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

You have a real cool avatar. Anyway I never had it but I googled it, looks pretty damn good! I bet I would like it. So yum!

Conch?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Celery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neither yum nor yuck, more like a meh. :duck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

rainbow cookies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> yum
> 
> rainbow cookies?


Looked them up. Seem like they'd be yum

mustard?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Egg Drop Soup?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm picky, I don't like any soups.

Pickle Relish?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but I'd rather use normal pickles so there is less juice

Cough drops?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Depends, some can be a yum.

Tea wth honey?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Yum, I have it daily.

Eggy Bread?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Is that like french toast? then yum.

Grapefruit?


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuck 

Kraft Dinner


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Yum.


Sushi?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never tried it but the idea of it is yuck to me because I worry about catching stuff from under cooked food.

Canned tuna?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Omg, I haven't heard someone else say Kraft dinner in such a long time.

Yuck on the canned tuna

Canned Spaghetti?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Baked beans?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, at least the ones I've had

Tabasco sauce?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

By itself, yuck.

Cottage cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Fig Newtons?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yum.

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Jelly beans?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Corn on the cob


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum

licorice


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum, but only the red kind.

Root Beer Floats?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

A lollipop/sucker made with a bug inside?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably yuck, my brother used to buy those.

Breakfast Sausage?


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Yum, looks great (i've never actually had one though)

Fudge?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

A giant centipede skewered and then cooked?

*Deleted the pic for anyone who is squeamish


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the visual contribution. Yuck.


Cotton candy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Gummy Bears?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


mustard?


----------



## rememo (Jan 17, 2016)

Mustard. Although prefer custard.

Cherry cola?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Yuck.


honey?


----------



## La Dispute (Feb 9, 2014)

yuck (on it's own)

mayonnaise?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


lettuce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Fudge cycle?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cheese(blue, feta, whatever) stuffed olives?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

You know, I've never really had an olive before. I'm not sure. I probably wouldn't like them tho.

Plain White Milk?


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yum, 

Bread with peanut butter


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, but peanut butter gives me massive heartburn now 

Sour cream doughnuts?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like a yum.

amaretto sour?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of it before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

Pears?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Vanilla Pudding?


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yum!

Ritz Crackers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Bacon jerky? Just found out there was such a thing today


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but it sounds good.


Figgy Pudding?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

i like figs so probably yum


tomato soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Raw carrots?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Rhubarb?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


asparagus?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

cooked carrots?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


medium rare steak?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


haggis?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Haven't had it, but I know I wont like it. Even the word sounds disgusting :/

Bananas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Chicken McNuggets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, but I haven't have them in a good decade, so they might be yuck now.

Little Caesars pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cooked frozen pizzas from the grocery store?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Ritz crackers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Microwave dinners?


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yummy

Sushi?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Steamed Cabbage?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't think I've had it, but I'm thinking yuck because I hate most cooked vegetables. Have wanted to try making stuffed cabbage rolls but I probably wouldn't like them

Roasted rye bread chips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had 'em but they look good.


Salmon?


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yuck

Ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmm


Liver?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't have it much(been years actually)but if my memory serves me right its not bad, so yum!

Goat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Salsa?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Bubble gum flavor?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

BBQ Ribs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rather eat meat with less effort bone wise, but yum

Celery?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck, hate it


cinnamon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Maple syrup flavor?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


tofu?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> yuck
> 
> tofu?


Trick question. Tofu tastes like whatever you cook with it. :wink2: So... Yuck and yum.

peppermint?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


salmon?


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> yum
> 
> salmon?


yum.

Scallops?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I cooked some once. I remember them being yuck. Since I've never had any from someone who actually knows how to cook them, I can't say for sure.

Crab cakes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Chex mix?



I keep seeing Celery being mentioned... and I have to say, nothing pisses me off more than the taste celery; it needs to go forever.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

ok on celery :b I find it to be ok. I probably would have it more if I wasn't lazy about cleaning and preparing it. I tend to be picky about cutting off bad spots. I would agree with you if it was cooked broccoli you wanted gone forever.

beef hot dogs?


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yummy

Tofu?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Orange juice?





P.S. Try celery with peanut butter, it's really good!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cheese fondue?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Tacos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cooked broccoli?


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cletis said:


> P.S. Try celery with peanut butter, it's really good!


I don't like celery with peanut butter.

Yummy. Cauliflower?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

sour apple lollipops?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, the more sour the better

Warheads or toxic waste candy?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Toxic waste


Guacamole?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> P.S. Try celery with peanut butter, it's really good!


Honestly, I think peanut butter on celery makes it worse, cause I like peanut butter and it's ruined by the taste of celery 

PB gives me massive heartburn now :crying:

I can't remember the taste of Balsamic Vinegar, but I think I liked it.

Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Oatmeal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, needs something to flavor it to be a yum. 

Reese's peanut butter cups?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

White Chocolate?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


almonds?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Cashews?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Chocolate covered ants?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Never had them. Sound Yucky.

Oatmeal Raisin cookies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yummy, yum, yum


McDonald's Quarter Pounder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum, though I rarely eat fast food anymore. 

Hamburger helper?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Bratwurst?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Raisins?


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Yuk

Limeade?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


basmati rice?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum I guess, but just plain; I don't really like anything on my rice.

Lemonade?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but think I prefer just lemon juice in ice water

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Wasabi?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


beetroot?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's ok

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mayonnaise?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In aioli form on something else yummy, yum!

pickled beets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Cabbage?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


persimmon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but I like most fruit so I'll say Yum


Turnips?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


octopus?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably yuck, I dislike all the sea food I've tried.

S'mores poptarts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chestnuts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had 'em but I like most nuts so I'll say Yum.


Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had, but yuck

Chili cheese hot dog?


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

yum

shawarma?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had, but sounds yum. I would definitely like to try it unless the meat was put on a sandwich with things I don't like.

French onion dip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Burritos?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


oysters?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck 

Pineapple juice?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Orange Juice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Crab Cakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Doritos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chili cheese fries?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Chicken fingers/tenders?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Watermellon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, I can eat watermelon all day long.

Peaches?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pepsi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, better than coca cola imo

Pears?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Deep fried breaded mushrooms?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Cucumber Sandwiches?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


irish coffee?


----------



## Emar (Jan 11, 2016)

Yum. 

Soy milk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

It's not bad.

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum!


Clams?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, they're ok. 

Roast beef?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Corn Dogs?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna Salad?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


caprese salad?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

NeverOddOrEven said:


> yuck
> 
> caprese salad?


Yum as long as it has the right dressing.

Pancakes and mayonnaise?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck, i don't know which one i hate more


spring rolls?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Lemon bars?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yuck

Green tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Egg rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative..H2o?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

yum, especially if ice water

Water with lemon juice?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Taco Pizza?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Barbacoa?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but it sounds good.


Pepsi?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

pineapple pizza


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Never had but sounds cool!

Fruit Salad with plain Lemonade for breakfast.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck, not for breakfast


cd or lp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't eat either one, I think you got the wrong game. :kma

Taco salad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum 

Hot dogs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Salami?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

fried pickles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Cherry pie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Hawaiian Pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Burger King Whopper?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. without mayonnaise 

mayonnaise?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck..

blackberry cobbler?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but I would most likely enjoy it.

Kraft singles?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum.


Lobster tail?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I got a shellfish allergy but It looks yum

Cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Rice Krispies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Quesadillas?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Corn fritters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Seaweed salad?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Never tried it but I may like it

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yum

snails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them but I'll go with uke

BLT sandwich?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

brown sugar poptarts?


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Yum

Peach ice cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Trout?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

grape soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Angus hot dogs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

boiled eggs?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple Upside-Down Cake?


----------



## lavanderxribbons (Jan 19, 2016)

Yum!!

Lasagne


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Instant ramen noodles?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Cabbage roll?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

zucchini quiche?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but I'd probably like it.

Fried, cheese stuffed jalapenos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, if it loses enough heat from cooking

Bananas?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yum.

Apple danish?


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry Shake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Liver?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Spaghetti O's?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Sun-Dried Tomatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Seaweed Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten seaweed before. 

Raspberry jam?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Salted caramel?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess yum;

Pastrami?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Miracle Whip?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Ketchup?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Celery?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

raspberry yogurt?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Dill Pickles?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Funnel cake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Kielbasa?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Menudo?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had it, but I doubt I'd like it... so yuck :/

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

yumms

pigtail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh, what?!? :sus

Stir fry veggies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, unless maybe the seasoning is really good. Generally prefer raw veggies to cooked

Poutine?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Cosmic cupcakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had 'em but they look good and I love cupcakes so --- YUM!



Fried Eel?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Alligator on a stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Seaweed Salad?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Did you really just yuck a poutine? americans...

Yuck

Nutella?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!



Fried clams?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yuck

Deep fried ice cream? (I'll answer for you, its yum)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it. Sounds delicious. :yes




Scallops?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Yuck, although if I gave them their fair chance I'd probably like them

Hummus?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never had it, but probably yum

Sugared rice?


----------



## Vanirvis (Feb 11, 2016)

Love calamari. Kraken Rum?


----------



## Vanirvis (Feb 11, 2016)

Crap, where's calamari? It was here a second ago.


----------



## Vanirvis (Feb 11, 2016)

Beginnner on the hill.. We're on sugared rice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt water?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Twin Mints or whatever they're called. Minty girl scout cookies


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Yumm. Haven't had those in forevers.

Guava and tart frozen yogurt swirl?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it but it sounds like a yum. :duck

Buttered popcorn?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Fundip?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Yum!! At least years ago


Eggrolls?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Fruit Leather?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum (that's what fruit by the foot is right?)

Wonton soup?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't like soups, and most Asian food. Yuck

Fruit leather is a thicker type of fruit by the foot, but same family...

Pepperoni?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Lettuce?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Yuck! Had a bad experience in elementary school 


Fried Gator? (from TX)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but heard it is awful.



Clam dip?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

white cheddar popcorn?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Buttered corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum!

Cotton candy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Banana's?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

beef stew?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

fried pickles?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum!

Deep fried oreos?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had 'em but they sound good.



Poached eggs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them that way. As long as there isn't anything runny besides the yolk then I'd be fine with it. 

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Jello?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Never had 'em but they sound good


It's like a soft hot Oreo inside a funnel cake, addicting.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum

Goat Cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Anchovy?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Yuck


Deep Fried Butter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

sardines?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Orange crush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Basa Fish?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before, I'd probably like it though. 

Burritos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, at least for the types I like

Cornbread?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

El cheapo cornbread is yum.

cilantro?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

In food, yum

Italian sausage?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Spinach?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, tho I haven't had it in years.

Sun Chips?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Oatmeal?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Never even had an outmeal.


Boogers


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, oatmeal; especially in granola bars, yeah, it's a weird addiction.

Mint Ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck (I don't like mine in anything other than mint patties or the like)

Shrimp?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Ham slices rolled up with cream cheese and a green onion stuffed in the middle? Had them for the first time yesterday


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Intersting combo. I'd prob like it, so I'll go with yum.

Plain bagel with strawberry cream cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

They were very good in moderation

Yum, I like strawberry

Pineapple?


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Pineapple is a Yum!!


Jack in the Box breakfast menu??


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

YUCK

fruit salad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Haggis?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Never tried but going by the ingredients, definetely yuck and I'll never try it.

Falafels?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but it doesn't sound good to me, so it's a yuck.



Chitlins?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

scrambled eggs with ketchup?


----------



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

yuck

Collard Greens?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yuck

Red Bull?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck, I don't like many energy drinks... minus the mountain dew one.

Taquito's?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had to look them up online, they look like a yum to me! :b

Waffle ice cream cones?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Peanut brittle?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Tortilla chips and salsa?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Trout?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, used to catch some at a trout farm. Have only caught a few wild trout

French onion dip and potato chips?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

coleslaw?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck



Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yum x ∞ 

Pumpkin Muffins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yum

Jelly filled donuts?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

salt water taffy?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill go with a tentative yuck. Ive only had one in my life, but I didn't enjoy it.

Sesame seed bagel?

Edit: this is in response to Jelly filled doughnuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum to Saltwater taffy

Maybe yum to sesame seed bagel. Probably would need cream cheese or something else with it.

Blue cheese salad dressing?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ive only had blue cheese with Charcuterie. Although I'm not a big salad fan, I'll go with yum.

Toffe nut cookie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

gingerbread tea?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it. I'm not a tea drinker so I'll say yuck.



Tripe?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Had to look it up, but not something I would ever consider eating, lol. Yuck

Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Root Beer Floats?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum!

Salted pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Mac & Cheese?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

You have no idea how much I love Mac & Cheese. Yum is not a strong enough word to incapsulate my feelings.

Chilean Sea Bass?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck. And yes, Mac & Cheese is the bomb

Bacon Wrapped Fillet Mignon? I don't even care for the bacon, as I don't really care for bacon in the first place. But this is perhaps the best tasting steak I've ever had.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

thats a mouth watering yum. Bacon and steak together? what genius!


Fried Ravioli?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never really had a good ravioli before, so I'm gonna say yuck.

Plain white milk?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats a shame, you need some asap my friend.

yum-ish, my appreciation for milk ebbs and flows haha

Ben & Jerry's Spectacular Speculoos Cookie Core Ice Cream? (that was a mouth full)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had that flavor but I LOVE ice cream so I'll say YUM!

Pickled Pig's Feet?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to err on the side of caution and say yuk. I do enjoy cracklin though.

Salmon Pizza?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Italian Sausage?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum, the spicier the better

Bunuelos? (fired tortillas with cinnamon and sugar and honey drizzled on top)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds good, I'd probably love it. Yum

Mustard on your hamburger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Fried Tarantula?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yuck, I'm a ketchup only fundamentalist. The condiments mixing is an abomination.

Extra butter popcorn?

Edit: I was too slow,this was obviously in response to the mustard


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I put mustard on the bottom with ketchup on the top. Pickles are on the bottom as well. I won't eat a hamburger any other way, ain't doing that lettuce, tomato, onion crap :S. 

Yum to the popcorn, yuck to the tarantula.

Fruit and Grain bars?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Frog Legs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hear the taste like chicken, so probably a yum. 

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Dark Chocolate?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yuck. Can't stand it.

Semi-skimmed milk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll drink it, I'm a huge dairy lover. 2% all the way!

Yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Seaweed Salad?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Cream Cheese (a disgrace of cheese)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum in moderation

Canned herring?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck 

red cabbage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Seaweed shake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck

Lucky Charms cereal, without the marshmallows


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum I guess

Caviar?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Prob yuck, I don't like any seafood that I've had so far

macaroni and Cheese with hotdogs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Green olives?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Hash browns and eggs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum, a staple breakfast

Lemon bread?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No idea what that is :/ 

Greek yoghurt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Crab Legs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck (allergic)

Tuna salad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Tacos?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Doritos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Crayfish,crawfish/crawdad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Sauerkraut?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Bratwurst?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum

Smoked cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum depending on the type

Canned green beans?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

fried PB & J?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but sounds yum.

Pancakes with blueberries? (It's for supper tonight!)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Coke Icee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Giblets?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Honey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Caviar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Deep dish pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, even though I don't think I've ever had a true one. Think I still would prefer regular pizza though

Cooked carrots?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

Celery?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

smeeble said:


> yuck
> 
> Celery?


Noticed your user title. I like Mothman too

Yum

Meatballs with gravy?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

^ A+ Cryptid

Yuck

Hot fries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

smeeble said:


> ^ A+ Cryptid
> 
> Yuck
> 
> Hot fries?


Yup, I've wanted to visit Point Pleasant.

Yuck, not a fan of spicy food

Garlic bread?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Strawberries dipped in chocolate syrup?


----------



## angelmassacre (Feb 23, 2016)

Yuck

Plums?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Tamales?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Asparagus?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Spaghettios with plenty of hot dog chunks added?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a yum. 

Potatoes and gravy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Peach pie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but I'm sure it is delicious

Beef Liver?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, or at least I'm not eager to have it.

Fried catfish?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Roasted frog?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Never tried. 

bacon ?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Frito pie?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think what I had in Waco was Frito pie, had chili, fritos, cheese, can't remember if had anything else...... they called it the gutbuster I believe. And it wasn't bad. So yum!

Spring rolls?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum!

Guacamole?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUCK! uke



Orange Soda?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

(nah man guacamole is godly)

yuck, I don't like soda

egg toast?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds yum

Oriental flavored ramen noodles topped with buttered mushrooms?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Without the mushrooms = Yum. (I hate mushrooms)




Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Any hamburger helper?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Garlic dip?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

vanilla pudding?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Rice pudding?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Captain crunch?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!




Bananas?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Reeses pieces


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol. Never had them...I would say i used to be opposed to eating that but I saw a travel channel show and they made it look pretty good. 

Lima beans?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Radishes?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

coconut fudge?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Crepes?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yum 0u0

dried mulberries?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Never had dried mulberries, but I've had them fresh, picked right off the mulberry bush, so I'd have to say: YUM!

Menudo? (Tripe soup)


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum!

grits?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sort of had when I made a dish for Tanzania for a class. I'll say yum even though the version I made was kind of plain.

Dried cherries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Water with salt?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

stawberry pancakes?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Only had plain pancakes really...maybe I had blueberry before, can't remember. But I'm quite sure strawberry pancakes are good as they are plain. So yum!

Broccoli?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum if raw. Yuck if cooked. Hate cooked broccoli usually

Baked beans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum!

blueberry crumb pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Fish?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

chicken salad?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yum

Pizza?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Yum

Crumpets?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

YUM!!

crumpets?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

YUM!!

Crumpets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess yum.

Funnel Cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before. Look it up and it sounds like a yum. 

Caramel apples?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Bologna?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

hashbrowns?


----------



## quirkiful (Feb 27, 2016)

YUM

I actually haven't had them in a longgg time. Better change that.

Girl Scout Cookies?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yum. Extra crispy.

Edit: Whoops! My reply took too long to type! My yum was for hash browns. Girl Scout Cookies? Ugh. So much yuck.

Kimchi?



Toad Licker said:


> I've never eaten it before. Look it up and it sounds like a yum.
> 
> Caramel apples?


Funnel cake is sold at carnivals and county fairs in the Midwest. I believe it's basically a huge, greasy, deep fried, funnel shaped donut with powdered sugar all over it. Not completely confidant about my description, because I don't like them, but I know plenty of other people who do!

Caramel apples, on the other hand, yum to the 10th power. Caramel anything, yum. Maybe even funnel cake.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had but it sounds like a yuck to me.



Scrambled eggs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck, I prefer over medium

salted caramel and hazelnut ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Jelly Donuts?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck! uke

Fried rice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Hershey's chocolate bars?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cornbread stuffing?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum

Starbursts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Coca-Cola?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, more of a pepsi guy in those relations tho.

Cheetos?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yum, especially the extra crunchy ones. 

Garlic ice cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No idea. I'll go with yum because I would be willing to try it.

Alligator meat?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's good stuff. Yum! Can't wait til I'm back in Florida and have it again. It's expensive though.

Mushrooms?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Cooked alligator meat once and it didn't come out that great, but that may have been my cooking. Would be great to try it from a restaurant.

Canned tuna?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Greek yogurt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Mountain Dew?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

an avocado by itself?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck I think

Potato salad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Pancakes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Banana split?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never desired one, but I'll go with yum

Fried ice cream?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

whoopie pies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

First time I've heard of one, but I'm sure it would be yum

Beer?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

banana nut bread?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Peanuts?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yuck, but that's because I'm allergic to them

crab cakes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate cake?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum!

Caramel delites?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Black berries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Strawberries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Oysters?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

fried eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Caramel popcorn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Pepperoni?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

key lime pie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!

Fried Crickets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Lima beans?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

moussaka?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like a potato dish... not a big fan of potatoes

Fruit Gushers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Glazed doughnuts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Baked salmon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Brazil nuts?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Cookies n' cream ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Biscuits n gravy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Grape juice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



French Fries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Peanut Butter?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, but it gives me massive heartburn

Grilled Cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cherry pie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Banana Split


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Spanish rice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Twinkies?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

More yuck than yum.

Snowballs?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberry poptarts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Fig Newtons?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum!

chile con queso?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

popcorn chicken?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Okra?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

lamb?


----------



## dusknoir99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yuck

Peanut butter?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yum

Peeps


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Hard Salami?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Pork rinds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Nachos?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Black Cherry Soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chili?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Sun dried tomatoes?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yum

Pastrami


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Hamburgers?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pastrami?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum

pickle juice


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yum

Lemon curd


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum

Darjeeling tea


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but since I hate tea I'll say yuck.



Yogurt?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Lemon bars?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE Lemon Bars!!!



Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Yum.

Pigs feet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had 'em but I'd say yuck. uke


Oatmeal Raisin Cookies?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oatmeal Raisin cookies are the bomb, the best cookie in my own weird opinion

Those sausages with little clumps of cheese in them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a yum. :duck

Spaghetti?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Egg McMuffins?


----------



## Euphoric (Mar 11, 2016)

Yuck

Shrimp


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Crab legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fun when they move inside your mouth..Caviar?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck uke



Stargazy Pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Garbanzo beans?


----------



## sarahrachel (Mar 17, 2016)

Yum.

Sweet potato?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, I guess yum.

Oreo's?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum 


Deviled Eggs?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yum

Olive loaf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's OK. Sorta yum.


BBQ Ribs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple juice?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yum...if it's the kind that comes with pineapple chunks

carrot juice?


----------



## Onleigh (Mar 17, 2016)

Yum
Hummus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Fruit salad?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum as long as there's no mayo.

raspberry yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Cabbage?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

champagne?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Chocolate milk?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, about to eat one

Bologna?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Hot Dogs?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yuck.

sherbert?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

YUM

Soy sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's ok

Pork chops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Mustard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but sometimes yuck

Store bought frozen pizza?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum (But not as good as fresh pizza)


Roast Beef?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yum

Rice pudding w/ cinnamon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but it's kinda a 50/50 if I'd like it or not.

Crepes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before but they look like a yum. 

Cream cheese?


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yum 

Cinnamon raisin bagels?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

Vanilla pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salami?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pepperoni pinwheels?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Twix candy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Milkshakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Corn bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Celery?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Celery is the most disgusting piece of food that I can "handle" meaning I'll eat it, but I absolutely fuggin hate it.

Cauliflower?


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Cauliflower curry with Rice 
Yum

Schezwan sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had it but it sounds good so I'll say yum.



Shasta soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sprinkles on your ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not bad..Vegetables?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Eggnog?


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Yuck.

Falafel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had, doesn't sound too good so I'll say yuck.



Orange Juice?


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you kidding me:










Yum.

Mango?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yum

garlic bread?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum!

rice ball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

YUM

Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sausage links?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Bacon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, not as good as breakfast sausage/links tho >

Reese's Cups?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate Easter bunnies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Salad?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Sooo YUM!!

Vegetarian pizza


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> Sooo YUM!!
> 
> Vegetarian pizza


It could be yum or yuck depending on how it's made, I usually have plain cheese. I vote yuck because I don't like anything on my pizza.

A bowl of cherrios with lots of Lysol sprayed on it?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Yum for cherrios

Strawberries and chocolate cake


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> Yum for cherrios
> 
> Strawberries and chocolate cake


The cherrios were drenched in Lysol because Nancy Crindleberry is so paranoid about germs that she sprays extra Lysol on the cherrios so her 2 daughters, Fioria and Diarrhea won't "get sick". Fioria always breaks out in hives from that but Diarrhea seems to only get tummy aches when she eats the Lysol coated cherrios. Nancy's husband Bostwick only eats strawberries and chocolate cake because he is allergic to everything else.

Yum for Strawberries and chocolate cake.

Chocolate Eclairs filled with Mustard instead of Custard?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

The chocolate eclairs have not been put through Lysol, I hope :/
Yum for chocolate eclairs...Yuck for mustard.

Whatcha people say about Bouillabaisse? (I never tried it)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No idea, but I've heard it's actually yum. Will have to try it one day.


Spinach and mushroom pizza?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum!

Fajitas?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yum

Soy sauce?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yum

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh hell yes lol.


Girl Scout cookies? Frozen Thin Mints? Smores?


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Not really
Sushi?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Sun Chips?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum.


Zapp's salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never tried but probably yum

White chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't like white chocolate so Yuk 

Birdseye fish finger sandwhich with lots of salt and vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Maple Bar doughnut? 

(it's from Voodoo doughnuts in my area)


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Jalapeno lays?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum! I'm trying to lose a little weight so this thread is just killing me lol.


Krispy Kreme?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Green tea?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck


Donuts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Honeydew melon?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yuck, but they smell good.

Watermelon?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

macaroons?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yuck. 

Mussels?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yuck

Alligator on a stick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. Wouldn't mind trying, as long as it doesn't bite back. :b

Almond Roca?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Probably yuck. Not a huge fan of nuts.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yuck

raspberry jello?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Beef jerky?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Spaghetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Oatmeal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, needs something in it to be a yum. :duck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Diet Coke?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I guess I'll go with yuck. I prefer generic.

green olives


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yuck..

Donuts?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yum.

Marinara sauce?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yum!

Blackberries?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hm... they're a little bitter, but yum.

Sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Oatmeal with peanut butter?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never tried, but probably yum

veggie chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Oyster?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one but probably a big yuck.



Taco Bell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fig newtons?


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuk. Prunes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Caramel corn?


----------



## Violet93 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yum!

hot cheetos?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Yum
Onions?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Plain onion: yuck
Onion rings: yum

Olives


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Ice Cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had, but I like tacos so probably yum

Provolone cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Tomato juice?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuck, i know its healthy but i cant stand it,




Egg Nog?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

never had but probably yuck

veggie burger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum or yuck depending on what brand you buy. 

Hash browns?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not really, depends on how they are made, but I'm still not big on potatoes

Root Beer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Scones?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Steak?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum, but I haven't had it in years

Lucky Charms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum, even though I don't eat cereal like that anymore. 

Corn dogs?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Never tried one, don't think i would like it.


Green tea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Celery Sticks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, they need something with them to be a yum. :duck

Donut holes?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


almond milk?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Yum
Garlic prawn pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Mozzarella sticks?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


pineapple?


----------



## pandasarekool (Mar 6, 2015)

Yum.

Peanut butter chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Dates?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Yum. 

carbonated water?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Yum if it's also flavored. 

Black Beans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Carrot Juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Celery Sticks?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yuck!

Oats?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, they really need something added to them to be a yum. :b

Banana cream pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Orange Juice with extra pulp?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

_yum

salmon croquette?_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten before but it sounds like a yum. 

Roast beef?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum! Oyster?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Chili dogs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Green Tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Black eyed peas?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yuck

Iced coffee?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Orange sherbet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Fish?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sticky buns?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Yum

Tandoori chicken


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd try it because I've never had it but I'd expect yuck.


Jalepeno poppers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Powdered Milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Fruit loops cereal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Apple Juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Fruit Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Mango juice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're ok.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spanish rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Avocados?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yum


garlic bread?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Girl, you have no idea. Yes, yum.

Bologna?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Almonds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cherry pie?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


bloody mary?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

S'mores?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

kabobs with marinated chicken, mushrooms, and green peppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cottage cheese?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum!

Grapefruit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but I don't think I can eat it on my medications  Last time I had some didn't seem much better than oranges and lemons anyway though.

Salmon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Cockroach?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Italian dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Raisin Bran cereal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck. I like raisins but not in my cereal or cookies. 

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Cheese & Bologna sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Towards yuck, but bearable if there is no mayonnaise

Pickled banana peppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. I haven't met a pepper I didn't like though. 

Denver Omelet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Pickle Juice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Never eaten them before. I haven't met a pepper I didn't like though.


If you don't mind pickles, you would probably like them. The ones I've had were more sour than pickles though. You can get jars of mild or hot ones. They usually are crisp. Only bad ones I've had were some brand that were soft and mushy  . Vlasic brand was good when I recently had it, but definitely sour.

-----

Yum probably in small amounts. I do like pickles.

Celery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needs something on it to be a yum, though it isn't a yuck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Seeds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends on the seed :duck

Fajitas?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Some are good. (And omg, did he say yuck to a cheeseburger?!)

Lasagna?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Celery Sticks?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I loathe celery - yuck

Italian Sausage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Red velvet cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum
Avocado?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candy cane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Root Beer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Split pea soup?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yum

squidwards feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Tomato juice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuck..Carrots?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

Yuck!

Mayonnaise?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yuck

Avocado?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hummus?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yum, but it causes heartburn for me.

....Brussels sprouts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Greek Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one before. After looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

Roast beef?


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

yum..

Quinoa?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Tomato soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum or at least edible

Pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

French dip?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum
Tofu?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

yuck


cinnamon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!!!


Bananas?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Gummy bears?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yum, sometimes (Amazin' Fruits were good, even though they don't exist anymore.)

quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Sun chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but it has been a long time since I've had them. Used to love them as a kid

blue cheese salad dressing?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Yuck. uke

Twinkies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!!!


Hamburgers?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum

candy corns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yum? I don't know man it sounds good but I never tried it. 

Avocado?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yum!

Escargot?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never tried it, but I consider it yuck.

Chicken wings?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Hummus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Watermelon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUM!!!


Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salisbury steak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, or at least ok. Not a big fan of it, but maybe its because I've only really had it in microwave dinners. Salisbury hamburger helper is my favorite flavor or hamburger helper though

The typical microwave dinner?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm, yum, I guess. I think my response is similar to yours in regards to Salisbury steak.

almond milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna?


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

Yummy! 


Crawfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one of them little buggers before. 

Denver Omelet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it..Celery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needs something to make it a yum. 

Blackberries?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Yum-ish

Apple Butter?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Yum

Pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum
Fruit Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef jerky?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum!

Ear wax?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Deviled eggs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yum

Cheese String?


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Yum

Chicken Taquitos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Eh, it's edible. I guess that means yum.

mango


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Yum, my favorite fruit

Grits?


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberries?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yummy. They're my favorite fruit.

Potatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Turkey pot pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright..Salmon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yuck. 
I have a very high intolerance to chocolate and everything with it.

Passion Fruit juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before. Sounds like a yum though. 

Fried eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, I like them over easy

Bread bowl filled with a thick soup of your choice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum..Potato Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Maple syrup?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Real maple syrup, yuck.

cherry chapstick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..Fruit Salad?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yum if the fruits have actual taste, not like those from the supermarket. Yuck if you feel like eating cardboard.

Pig skin. Slightly roasted.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Yuck

Sour cream and onion chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polska kielbasa?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

yuck. 

(doesn't have to be food, does it? )
condoms??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Food or drink. :sus

Hot Fudge Sundae?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

coffee ice cream?


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

Never had it but sounds yuk

Chicken Bacon Ranch Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it sounds like a yum. 

Turkey Pot Pie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cinnamon waffles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Country fried steak?


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Yum.

Ghost pepper tortilla chips


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yum...? (never had those)

A reindeer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Banana Bread?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

lobster bisque?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten lobster before. I'd probably like it though. 

Biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eh, not really. Never really had it before, but it never really got my appetite.

Banana split?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Italian Sausage?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

chili dog?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pork fried rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Wheat Bread?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum or at least edible for me

Brussels sprouts? Can be buttered, etc


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yum

Stinky tofu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Apple cinnamon turnovers?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yum

Horchata?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

Orange sherbet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk. Pieces of oranges in between 2 pieces of bread?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yuk, doesn't sound appetizing.

Bone-in Hot Wings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Milk and cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Salami?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yum

Pastrami?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk,Bologna?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

English toffee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Asparagus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk,Peach Cobbler?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Oatmeal Cookies?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish n Chips?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



egg nog and fruit cake?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Buttered popcorn?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

avocado?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

YUM

Cheese Cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum,Sand?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Red licorice?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yuck.

Tomato soup.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum (especially with grilled cheese)

Baked Potato


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Garlic bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yuck

Worms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright

Sourdough Bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Watermelon?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Yum

Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Plums?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum

Doughnuts with icing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Double Yum!

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum

Thai curry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Hazelnuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fish?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yum

Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cornbread?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum

Mac N Cheese sprinkled with lawrys season salt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Moldy foodz?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Tilapia?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuck unless its breaded




christmas candy?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum. 

Eggos.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum! Yum! Yum!

BLT!


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Yum x 3


Wasabi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lettuce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum,




Egg Rolls?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh yummy! 


Escargot?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yum.

Pork belly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Almonds?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Almonds in chocolate yessss

Sun dried tomatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Lemonade?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Figs


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum

Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Dates?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Pistachios?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

yum 


pistachio ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Salted Crackers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried Bologna?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk




Potato Wedges?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sushi?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Amon

YUM! ***honestly, I have had sushi twice a month for years and have NEVER gotten sick. It's cleaner than you think!

olive oil mayonnaise


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum


Spaghetti Bolognese ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

French fries?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

guacamole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Jellyfish?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk



Roast meat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stew?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




macaroni salad?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yummy!!! 


Pickled Herring?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it




oreo cookie milk shake?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

^ (It's actually good if you like savory foods) 

Yum to the Oreo Milk Shake! 


Limburger Cheese?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I've never tried it, but I'm going to say YUM because I love cheese. 

Pâté on toast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

Peanut brittle?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum (used to eat it all the time when I was a kid)


Black pudding ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum




waffles with nutella?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

YUM! 

Sauerbraten?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I had to look that up, to be honest. But from what I can tell, it looks like a YUM! from me. 

Full English breakfast ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Turkey Salad?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yuck

Peanut butter and Jelly/jam?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Skittles?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum


Pineapple upside down cake


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Yum.


Bread pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it looks interesting. 

Dark chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Can of creamy chicken noodle soup and dumplings?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yuck (im veggie ha)


Salad cream with chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before but it sounds like a yum. 

Cinnamon toast?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yummy!


Shrimp Scampi


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

yuck. tomatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!



Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it sounds like a yum. 

Macaroni salad?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Pizza with Anchovies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pizza yes, Anchovies a no no. So I guess it's a yuck.

Liver and bacon ?.


----------



## MrSmall (Oct 2, 2016)

Yum! (If done properly)

A glass of plain milk?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum I guess

Dill pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Kettle corn?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Salad with grilled chicken, bacon, cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, etc and ranch dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fish's Food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I could buckets of those.... Yum! LOL! 

Edamame?


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Yum!! Especially how they make it at Yardhouse.

Bubble gum ice cream?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salad with Croutons?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Corned beef hash.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Chicken Satay with peanut butter sauce ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hmm. Id say yum..



Colossal Burgers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sea bass?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum! 

Hummus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Avocado?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum



Protein Bar?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk

Apple pie and custard ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Camembert Cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Salsa?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk

Macaroni cheese/Mac and cheese ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Buttermilk?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum! 

Gazpacho?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. It looks like a yum though I'd want to heat mine up. 

Milky Way candy bar?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



Arby's roast beef sandwhich?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum! Hehe one of my favorite haunts. Love their stuff  :banana


Hushpuppies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had but Googled and yum!

Spam?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Trifle (dessert) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it looks like a yum.

Hot dogs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Steak and chips/fries ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yum.

Avacado?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum!

Bleu cheese?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it before.



dark chocolate?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Broccoli rabe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Turkey pot pie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




jalapeno bites?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Lentil soup?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,





orange chicken?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Mint choc chip ice cream ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




Spicy chicken sandwhich?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Fried eggplant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Frosted mini wheats?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



nachos beef supreme?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never had it, but it sounds Yum.

Picking ones nose ?. :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. I mean yuck.

Wendy's chili


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't say I've ever had it, and I haven't seen a Wendy's around for years.

Curried goat, rice and peas ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

That sounds really yum.

Cajun fries?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, but I don't think the ones I had were authentic. Though I can imaging them tasting much better than the ones I had.

Chicken noodle soup ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. Especially if it's homemade.

Meat loaf?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum (sometimes)

hash browns?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk. Hmmmmm!, not so much now, but I used to like them, find them quite boring now.

Egg and bacon sandwiches ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Guacamole?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



potato wedges?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cup cakes?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



Onion rings?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!


Deviled Eggs?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had but I know it would be yum!

Duck?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it before?




fish n chips?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum!!!

Deep fried Mars bars ?. :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Fried calamari?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Kimchi?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ehhhh sometimes yum, lol.

Protein shakes?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Cream Cheese Stuffed Bacon Wrapped Jalapeños?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredofmyself (Aug 20, 2016)

Yuk


Piccalilli?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never had it so I'll say yuck

Fruit cakes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum. As long as they are not too strong.

Marzipan ?.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yum. Depends on the Marzipan though, love it on cake. 

licorice?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, especially licorice all-sorts.

Rum and raisin cake ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



gelato?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten I before.

Cheeseburger?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




Taco salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum 

Marmite? (Never had myself, want to try. But for those in the UK)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum!!!, for definite.

Seaweed ?.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Never had it, assuming yuck. (not sure)

Porridge?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it.




brisket?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chex Mix?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk, to be on the safe side. As I can't say I have ever heard of it, and doing a search it looks like either a cereal or a party snack ?.

Crispy coated spicy peanuts ?.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Fried Chicken Fingers w/ honey mustard sauwce? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,



greek yogurt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ranch dressing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. I was quite displeased when I asked my wing place for ranch and was told they no longer carry! How are you going to put wings on the menu and not have ranch?! I'll still buy from there though.. just gotta bring my own ranch.

Corned beef hash?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Minted lamb chops ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberry sauce with turkey?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Turkey, Yum. Cranberry sauce, yuk.

Calamari ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried honestly. im not a big fan of seafood no offense,



Hot chocolate?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Kinda yum. But I'd rather have pure cacao powder in coconut oil, mixed with nuts and strawberries, than drink a cup of sugar.

Cheese?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds good, I love cheese. sometimes I over do it on foods.





Sweet n Sour chicken?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Sounds good but never had it.

Brains~~~~?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Pomegranate seeds

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it.




chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Celery with peanut butter? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

damn i never tried celery with peanut butter either but it sounds like a yum






oreo cheesecake?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum.



Christmas Pudding?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Dates ?.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yuk. 

Asparagus?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yummmm.

Sweet Potato pie?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never had it but if it's anything like pumpkin pie then yum!

Scallops?


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Yum

Curry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuk

Raspberry jam?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




Mashed potatoes with gravy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cold pizza?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Haggis ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had but would definitely try it. With a side of white rice lol.

Turkey burger?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!


Kiwi?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sort-of yum. I'll eat them in something with other things (smoothie or mixed fruit yogurt etc) , but not on their own.

Beef stew/casserole ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yum.

Anchovies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk, definitely.

Onion rings ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yuck!

Sea urchin?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Mussels ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk,



pancakes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum!, with syrup, even yummier.

Cigarettes ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk, sorry im not a smoker.



Pastel de tres leches?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yassss.

Sprite?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ITs ok




Herbalife shakes Pumpkin Spice flavor shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried that

Orange juice with pulp?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Coconut shrimp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Veggie salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum, I love salads.

Fried pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Eggplant ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Almonds?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yum! 

Chicken soup?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Clam chowder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Seafood?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk,





Lasagna?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Gyros?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Brown rice?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!


Kale salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck!

Lemon drops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lime soda?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Spicy chicken sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Tuna?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Lamb Koftie ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lettuce?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Avocado on toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




Movie theater buttered popcorn?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Kettle corn popcorn?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Doner Kebab ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oh my God, yes. I am suddenly so hungry.

Roast beef sandwich with gravy and roasted red peppers?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,





Pizza Hut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn beef?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum,





Pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Jello?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Popeyes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana shake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Jellybeans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Rice with ketchup?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Pork fried rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salted peanuts?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Liver and fava beans with a nice chianti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lemon Pie?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Aniseed sweets ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Garlic bread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yummm.

Mango?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Oven roasted garlic Brussel sprouts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Seaweed salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Grilled pineapple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk!

Roasted ham?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Buffalo chicken wings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salmon?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk,




hot cheetos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Green Tea?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cool ranch Doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Shark nuggets?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yuck! No me gustan sweet potatoes.

Raw oysters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Raisins?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Peanut m&ms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Jam?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Yum.

Escargot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Velveeta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Blue Cheese?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Water biscuits ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Goldfish ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not sure what those are.

Caesar salad with grilled chicken and cherry tomatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion and banana sandwich?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:wtf honestly? Yuck!


Cabbage rolls?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Sushi? (Raw fish kind)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Diet Coke?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Neutral

Pulled pork?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Sounds yum, how decadent, but I probably can't eat it.

Cucumbers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Yum, but bad for me.

The souls of the innocent?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spicy mustard ?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Yuk

McNuggets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cherry Flavored Soda?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum, now I'm craving soda. How dare you

Breakfast burritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Avocados ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Coffee with a splash of milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried coffee

Contaminated water?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Sausage and peppers pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its Alright

Eggnog?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck. 

Creamy tomato soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## shivvie (Oct 25, 2016)

Yum if there are no chocolate chip cookies around.

candy corn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pet food?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, I mean YUK!!!. Lol

Smelly socks ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Brussels sprouts ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. I'm glad we all like our vegetables.

Pound cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Peach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, if skinned.

Kumquats ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pecan Pie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum,




pumpkin pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Macaroni Salad?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum again... had that one a few pages ago :cup


Pate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried that

Corn?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Peanut brittle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Infant food?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I liked it as a baby so yum.

Triscuits?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Raisin Bran Cereal?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Rice pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fried Oranges?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had.

Heineken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Fried Balogna ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Eggrolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sushi?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cheesecake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Muffin?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum!

Everything bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Eating an onion like an apple?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Onion is my favorite vegetable but yuck. 

Raw broccoli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Jellyfish?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk,



Coke Zero?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Hot chocolate ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Salt and vinegar chips?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk, vinegar makes me cough...

Cauliflower cheese ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Wheat bread?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum





Alfredo pasta>?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Protein bars?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Pickled eggs?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had but probably yum.

Pork roll/Taylor ham, who knows this?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Shark nuggets?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk,




GOdiva chocolates?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lolipop?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum,




Orange dark chocolate?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Rum and raisin ice-cream ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

McDonald's fish fillet?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk, that's not real fish...

Burger King bacon double cheese whopper ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lol yum,




Taco Cabana?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana smoothie?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. 

Butternut squash soup?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never had it.

Coconut ice ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum.





Peppermint ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lime flavored cookies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Probably yuck.

Candy canes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Orange flavored pill?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Better than cherry I suppose.

Cheese sandwiches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fried ham?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Dumplings ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck.

Jelly donuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Idk how to eat them.

Cornbread?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Candy canes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum
The Recycle Bin?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:sus




honey natural peanut butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm..never tried that

Lime flavored chips?


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

YUM! =0D ALWAYZ! b=0D
akshully thx guys, dis waz a relly gud game rite here thx. =0)
thx so much evrryboddy.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ummm?


Cotton Candy?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Spaghetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol & Yum

Spaghetti with tomato slices in it?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cucumbers with salt (or soy sauce mm)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Blue cheese?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Italian sub/hoagie/hero


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Goat Cheese?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Feta cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Alligator ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk




Nestle Crunch Bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Oatmeal with banana inside?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Mint oreos?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,





xmas cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Stale cookies ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Depends how desperate hehe but will go with yuck

Over-ripe bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Oyster?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck. I prefer them not ripe.

Yum to oyster.

Toast with apricot marmalade?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum.





Egg Nog Latte ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Meatloaf?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum



bran bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bread with seeds in it?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Cesar Chicken Salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Potato Chips?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,




Flamin hot potato chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never had a tina sandwhich unless you mean a tuna sandwhich,




pecan log roll?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pecan ice cream?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum,





Klondike Reese's Ice cream bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm it's alright

Ranch dressing?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk, I used to like it not sure why anymore I think its the topomax Im taking it changes your tastebuds.





long john silvers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cabbages?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yum

fruit cup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Candy cane ?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

broccoli with melted cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Steamed carrots?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Quinoa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sprite?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Chocolate fondue ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cheese fondue?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate fountain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yummmmmmmmmmmm.

Sausage, egg, and cheese sammich?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

McDonalds coffee ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!


Meringue cookies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Okra?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Chocolate Gateau ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not sure what that is but I looove chocolate so, yum.

Spinach artichoke dip?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Yum!

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Salsa verde?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Microwaved cheese burgers ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Jalapeños ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum,





barbeque potato chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salt & Vinegar Chips?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




sweet potato fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Diet Coke?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2016)

Bear grylls: tarantula yum!!

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tofu?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

idk

bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sour Cream?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberry juice?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yuck

soy milk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

It's okay.

Strawberry milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cream cheese?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Cream soda ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Coffee ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

YUM!!!.

Tea ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends what kind but yum

Sour flavored candy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum, except for green apple.

Cheese wiz?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Hot dog with relish?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Hash browns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Asparagus ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Dots (candy)?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Snickers bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Laptop. It offers a smoother, bolder taste. 

Orange tic tacs?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Sugar free gum?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Black licorice?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Sugared almonds ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chili?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Anchovies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

YUK!!!

Snails ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Sardines?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

lemon chicken?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Sausage gravy over biscuits?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

Roll with cinnamon butter?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum, Texas Roadhouse has these and they are good.

Starburst candy?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^cool. I'll have to give Texas Roadhouse a try..

yum

avocado fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried cockroach?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:sus







Snickers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum



Arbys?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been to one

Bread sticks?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Cheese sticks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cinnamon sticks?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Tofu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Omelette?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Rye bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pineapple juice?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Slushies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Strawberry Cheesecake ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Blueberry Pie (my favorite)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum if it's homemade! 

String beans?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk, but ok with lots of black pepper and salt on them.

Tomato soup?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yum

Sardines?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mostly yuck.

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Arby's beef and cheddar?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never heard of it.

Beef curry and brown rice ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Mango salsa?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Lychees ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Orange juice after you've brushed your teeth?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Carbonated/fizzy drink after you've cleaned your teeth ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Cranberry and vodka?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk (to both).

Strawberries and Cream ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Garlic bread?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum. with pepperoni and cheese on top, Yum Yum...

Honeydew melon ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Grapefruit?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, sort of...

Mushrooms ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cinnamon candy?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Saltine crackers?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken sausage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried

Salt Water?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck, but good for rinsing your mouth.

Ground turkey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fruitcake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Portobello mushrooms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Spinach Pizza?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum




Ground turkey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Again,yum

A whole piece of lettuce?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum






garbanzo beans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Canned tuna?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum 






almond milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pineapple Juice?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. 

White cheddar popcorn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Carbonated Water?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk



gatorade sugar free?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know that existed.

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cube shaped gum?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, that's just absurd.

White chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Anchovies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Depends. 

Chocolate mousse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chocolate mouse?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Peach iced tea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish nuggets?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Welch's fruit snacks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Caprisun?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuk




Bean Dip?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chips and salsa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Ground Beef?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, but not on it's own.

Olives ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

broccoli soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Chicken fried steak?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fries with no salt?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'd rather not but still yum.

Sweet Chili Doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried that

Spam?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum with white rice. Don't hate! 

Teriyaki chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lemon flavored ice cream?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuk.

Neapolitan ice cream ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

BBQ squid?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Ewww lol

Kale chips


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Beans and rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Bean soup?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck, maybe.

French toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Powdered doughnuts?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Rice pudding ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eh, it's okay. 

Big Mac with Mac sauce?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

YUM!

Chicken gizzards?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

YYYYUCK!!!. :spit

Sheep hearts ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk





Dennys?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Black Beans?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum with white rice, ugh.

Celery with peanut butter?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck!.

Liver and bacon ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Well I like liver and onions and I like bacon so okay YUM

Kumquot?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never tried them, even though I worked on the produce (fruit and veg) department of a supermarket years ago.

Black pudding ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had. But I think I would like. I could go for a British breakfast right now. 

Shrimp cocktail?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum!!!.

Black pudding = dried pigs blood + other things.

Knickerbocker glory ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Haven't a clue what that is.
Okay, Googled it, an ice cream sundae? Hell yeah yum.

Eel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck!!!.

Yes, it's a huge colourful ice cream sundae. 

Chocolate flavoured chewing gum ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Kielbasa?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yuck. I threw up because of it as a child so that's why.

Sausage Gravy?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yuck. I don't eat zee little piggies.

Eggplant?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

YUM

butternut squash soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Octopus soup?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had but probably yum.

Carrot cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cabbage?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Split pea soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Water with lemon?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Tea with a splash of milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried that

Salami?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Tabasco sauce?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck!!!.

Tomato sauce/ketchup flavoured crisps ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chicken wings?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

sweet potatoes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, sort of.

Cheese and bacon quiche ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pineapple cheesecake?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, but not too much pineapple please...

Sorbet ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Banana milkshake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Lobster raviolis?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pepper steak?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Mushroom pizza?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Pineapple on a pizza?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




habanero doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Bean soup?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Beans, beans the magical fruit, LOL! YUM


Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yummm.

Special K cereal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Peanut butter oatmeal?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Hot Pockets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Turkey leg?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

PB & banana sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried oranges?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Cheez Its?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Goldfish snacks?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yum

rice pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sandwich?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

With something in it yum.

Tapioca ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Nature valley bars?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Mountain Dew Baja Blast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salad?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum  

calamari?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Vietnamese food?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Hash browns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Croutons?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Grape jolly ranchers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cat food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Bird food?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck!.

Raw egg and milk (drink) ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pretzels?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Yogurt covered pretzels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Milk duds?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yuck


Chicken and dumplings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Macaroni salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Garlic ranch shrimp tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw..

Garlic fries?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it.




double fudge brownies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. Will definitely need a glass of milk with that 

Flamin' Hot Cheetos?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum







gorditas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Tomato chunks?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Cornflakes?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk! 

Turkish Flat Bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Seaweed salad?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Roasted peppers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Caviar ?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yuk

Mashed potatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana sundae?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yum

chicken casserole?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Rice with tomatoes in it?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yum

tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Hotdog with onion ?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yuk

crab rangoons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Raspberries?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> Yuk
> 
> Dyo a car ?


Lol.

Pulled pork?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darn it.. & yuk

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yum

tuna fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Spaghetti ?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

oooo yum

how about enchiladas?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Mmm mm yum

Wasabi?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Roasted Pumpkin Seeds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Roast beef?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it.




subway?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Most of their sandwiches are YUM! LOL!

Liverwurst?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yuk

red velvet cake?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum

Meatloaf?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yum

burritos?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

yum

meatballs?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Meatloaf?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

yum

m&m's?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum! Especially in ice cream! 

Lindor Truffles?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Peanut Brittle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cinnamon toast?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Nov 7, 2016)

oooo yum

everything bagels with cream cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok

Sweet Potato?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

White Cheddar Cheeze Its?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum!

Chicken fries?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum. Only had them once this year from BK but man, they were good! Don't know why I haven't ordered them since

Eggplant parm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eh.

Green apples?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pecan cookies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Christmas pudding ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had it.

Bread pudding?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yuck

Creme brulee?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Bread and butter pudding ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not sure.

Espresso?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




dunkin donuts?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Popping candy ?.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum.

White chocolate?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Pop Tarts?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

white cheddar popcorn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bean soup?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

jalapeno poppers?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Sauerkraut?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

fried green tomatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Spicy Tofu?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk.

Astronaut Ice Cream?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never had it.

Oatmeal?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yum

Escargot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Ox tail?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Peanut brittle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Seafood?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yuk

Semen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion and banana shake?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

uke

Cauliflower and cheese?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

YUK!

French toast with peanut butter and syrup?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

BLT?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Broccoli cheese soup?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

YUCK!

ketchup on your taco?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Pork roll, egg and cheese with salt, pepper and ketchup on a bagel?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum



chocolate potato chips?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yuck.

Full English Breakfast.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum (if I can skip the black pudding)

Roast beef?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Roast potatoes ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Grilled cheese?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Honey glazed ham?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Eggy bread/French toast ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Lemon Italian ice?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Dirt pudding?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Clam chowder?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Seafood gumbo?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Big bean burrito from taco bell


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Artichokes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Iced coffee?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

pepperoni calzone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yum

olive loaf?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Fried oysters?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Multi grain Cheerios?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

pistachios?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Bran muffins?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yuck

Glazed donuts?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck (to the bran muffin)

Yum.

Kettle corn?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yum


Swedish fish?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Creamy tomato basil soup?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Celery?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Ranch dressing?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Horsey sauce?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Oatmeal?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yum. How is that even a question?

Mangos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sour cream chips?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Biscuits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Nectarines?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Fruit punch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Diet Coke?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Capers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Black olives?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Feta cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Only in a Greek salad.

Sushi?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Banana pie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Salt and vinegar potato chips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Kraft singles cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Spinach dip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Spray cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Cheddar and sour cream chips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Rice cakes?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I just ate a half of one lol.

General Tsos chicken?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Doritos?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yum (Nacho Cheese flavour)


Marmite on Toast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Apricot juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Pretzels?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yum

Peanut butter and honey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Snow cones?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yum

_Pizza hawaii_


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Penne alla vodka?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Saltwater taffy?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Crab cakes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Saltine crackers?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cream cheese and jelly on toast?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yum

Mayonnaise with your french fries?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Ketchup with your pizza?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yum , i even eat mayo with my pizza haha

Fish stew?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck, not a fan of fish.

Baklava?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pie with orange slices sticking out?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Boiled beef and carrots ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Duck A L'Orange?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Lamb chops?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Scallops?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Barbecue spare ribs ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cottage cheese?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Hot sausage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple Sausages?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uh what? I'll say yuk

Waffles?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yum!

tighty whiteys?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

You wot
yuck

Mini cheddars


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, especially the cheese and onion crinkles.

Pork crackling/scratchings ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yuk (im veggie)

mayonaise?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Chip butties/sandwiches ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk 

Breaded fried cheese sticks?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Crab sticks ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Cherry pie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

its alright.




orange juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Warm pretzel?


----------



## GretaFlow (Nov 11, 2016)

yum

bananas?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Corndog?


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

YUM but so bad for you

Homemade cookies made by someone you like but they don't taste the best (LMFAO) would it still be yum or yuck?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck, but I probably wouldn't tell them that...

Ginger beer ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

White pizza?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck, but I had to look it up.

Banana long boat (or banana spit as it is sometimes called) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

If you meant split and not spit, then yum.

Cajun fries?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum. 

Coleslaw.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Canteloupe?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yum

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Acai berry smoothie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Funnel Cake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Raspberry cheese cake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.
@Worried Cat Milf Lol, yes, I did mean split, and not spit. It was late, I think. :b

Potato salad ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Banana bread?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, sort of.

Crunchy peanut butter ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prefer creamy but yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum, if from Dominos.

Cheese?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Horseradish sauce ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

Yum.

Human flesh?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Depends whose.

Cob salad with avocado dressing?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^^good answer lol

Yuk

Hot peppers?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yuk

caviar?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Martini?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

pumpkin brownies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Tomato, mozzarella and basil salad with balsamic?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yum.

Sushi?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yum. I haven't had eggs in ages as my mum is vegan and doesn't buy them, so I crave them all the time now haha. 

Pickled Gerkins?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Herbal tea?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Butterscotch Milkshake?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hmm.. sounds too sweet but maybe. 

Chocolate cream Oreos?


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

YUMMMM

Oeros are the best..

Dairy Queens Banana Split


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salmon?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Onion rings?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum. Battered rather than breadcrumb though.

Lemon tea ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yum if with ginger, as its quite soothing when you have a cold.

Dungarees?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, no. Wait am I wearing them or she?

Seltzer Water.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck. But when needs must...

Chocolate custard


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish with mayonnaise?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Chocolate covered potato chips?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never had but sounds yum

Asparagus?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cheese fries?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon trident gum?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Black bean sauce ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Coconut water?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum, but never had any. 

Youtiao?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yo-whatnow? 

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Shrimp scampi?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Tuna casserole?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Chocolate Cheesecake ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, yeah, yum!

rum and coke?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yum for rum.

Sausage inside Clam?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yuk

Mr Goodbar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion pieces?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, please. I'll caramelize them and eat it straight out the pan.

Anchovies on pizza?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Turkey leg?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Bean soup?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum

Haggis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Mediterranean salad?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Lentil soup ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cabbage?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Beets?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Gingerbread latte?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yum

Caviar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Apple pie?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Eggnog?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck.

Margarine?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck, real butter!

Egg mcmuffin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bacon grease?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I will say yum because bacon makes everything better lol

Molasses?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> Yum
> 
> Bacon grease?


Fried rice cooked in bacon grease instead of oil, yummmm.

Yuck.

Snyder's honey mustard pretzel bits?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

YUM

Fruit salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Almond milk?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yum

Cow milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Condensed milk?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum.

Fish tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Skittles?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Fried chicken?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




cupcakes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Hot sauce?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum





enchiladas?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

strong yuck

stromboli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cabbage?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yum


Nutella?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Meatloaf?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum especially meatloaf sandwich

Welsh rarebit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Radishes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum, sort of.

Marrow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck!

Decaf coffee?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum but wtf, I need caffeine. (Sipping coffee now at 4pm)

Green tea?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck.

Iced Tea ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Crab cakes?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Tattoos ?.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum 

Cornbread?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Old bay seasoning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Carbonated Water?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Depends what's mixed with it lol but I will say yuck

Fruit roll ups?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Plain Oatmeal


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yuck

Brownies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cornbread?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum

Shamrock Shake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Egg salad sandwich?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Caeser salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lime flavored ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Enchiladas?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Croissant?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Onion bagel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Wheat thins?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum





calzones?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Pistachios?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum




Fat free milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Beef jerky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Tofu?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuk






spam?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cole slaw


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Corn flakes?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Corn beef


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum to both corn flakes and corned beef.

pumpkin cheesecake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cornbread stuffing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Eggnog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Orange Juice?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Egg drop soup?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Graham crackers?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Spice cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab cakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Clam Chowder?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Ham and bean soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Skittles?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Melba toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Cooked bologna?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

String cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Raisin Cookies?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Whole wheat bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yim

Egg salad?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yick. 

Omelettes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken salad?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum.

Licking Toads ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum! 

Cheesecake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Broccoli?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Sausage gravy over biscuits?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Lemon Bars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk..how about this?








?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum except the crunchy looking stuff

Lemon pie?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yuk

Slim Jims?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lobster?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuck

Spicy chicken wings?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Hot pretzel?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Bread and olive oil?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Burrito?


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Yuck


Salmon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum


Fruit Tart?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Pop tart?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn?


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

yuk

fried onions?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Bean sprouts?


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Yum

Fried rats?










Nah just kidding, *strawberries*?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Tomato Juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Coconut cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Licorice ?


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

yuk

cherry lases


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Peppermint tea?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Ginger ale?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Jelly filled donuts ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim 

Orange soda?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Yum.

Chili Dogs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Eggnog milkshake?


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

yuk

mcdonalds fries dipped in mcdonalds milkshake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

McDonald's fries dipped in nugget sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Caviar?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Fried rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yim

Peach cobbler ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yik

Won ton soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lemon cookies ?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yuck

Eggnog


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuck

coconut macaroons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuck

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Twizzlers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Orange juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tomato Salad?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Coleslaw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Shrimp ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yim

Sweet potato?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yik

Fried zucchini?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken wings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sliced onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tomato juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yik

Red apple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple Cider?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Straight honey?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Yule log?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried shrimp?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yim

Fruit cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken salad?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

yum

sugar cookies?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Orange marmalade?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

onion bagels?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Om Nom Nom

Baklava?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but after looking it up online it looks like a yum. 

Italian Sausage?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Toaster strudel?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yum.

French onion soup?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Steamed broccoli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Sausage mcmuffin with egg?


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

yum
butter chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pretzels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Candy canes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Pizza Hut "hand tossed"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spinach?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Nectarine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Oatmeal cookies?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Hot pepper cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish fries?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll say yum but it's been a while

Miso soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Corn dogs ?


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Yum.

Seaweed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Corn chips?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Stove Top stuffing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Asparagus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Vienna sausages?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yuck!

Stuffed grape leaves?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Garlic bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Toasted bread with butter?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Who doesn't like toast and butter?! Yum!

Fried plantains?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten them before.

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Apple juice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Let's see here...umms.. raisins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Whole wheat bread?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Antipasto salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never eaten it before but it looks like a yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Apple butter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salami?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Nutella?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttermilk?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yuck

Kettle Corn?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yum

Caviar (true caviar from russian sturgeon)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck!

Croissants?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yum

cheesy grits


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Citrine79 said:


> Yuck!
> 
> Croissants?


lol that was a stronger reaction than I was expecting, they are good I promise!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten grits before. 

Macaroni salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Shrimp?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Beef stew?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Candy Cane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Root beer?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum especially a root beer float! 


Spanish rice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum, especially in stuffed peppers! 

Chili dogs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck.

bagel with cream cheese?


----------



## Ellie2210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yuck!

sesame seed bagel with butter?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, don't like bagels. 

Chocolate milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pudding?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Candy apple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Apple Cider?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Turkey jerky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Beans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tomato soup?


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

iffy. Yum if it's with something like grilled cheese. But yuk if it's on its own.

Candy Canes


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Pork Ribs?


----------



## Ellesa (Dec 26, 2016)

Yum

Onions?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum! one of my fave things

mango salsa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Polenta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried

Sour cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fried Banana?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them fried before. 

Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Olives?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ham sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Mayonnaise ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Egg Nog?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

French fries?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum
Marmite?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but I hear it tastes like feet! 

Macaroni salad?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yuck

Peppermint bark?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut brittle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Lettuce sandwich?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, needs more than lettuce for a yum. 

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tofu?


----------



## GChopsticks (Jan 2, 2017)

Mixed.

Lasagna?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn syrup ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liked it when I was younger, too sweet nowadays. 

Onion rings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Asparagus ?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yum!

Steamed Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh. Not my favorite veggie but not my least favorite either. 

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yummmmmmmmmm

caviar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Orange slices?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Yum

Ramen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Goldfish snacks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cinnamon toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana in oatmeal?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni & Cheese?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Celery and peanut butter?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yum

Eggs Benedict?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Buttermilk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Corn tortilla chips?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

sorta yum


tuna?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum especially tuna sandwich, om nom nom...

Fried catfish?


----------



## GChopsticks (Jan 2, 2017)

Never tried it.

Cheesecake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never had it, but personally I find cinnamon OK at best.

Radroach meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Kettle corn?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Om nom nom, I mean Yum

Tapioca pudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Corn on the Cob?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright..

Orange sandwich?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten an orange sandwich before. Orange on bread doesn't sound good to me, orange sherbet sandwich might though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trout?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yuck..



watermelon?


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

yum.

cilantro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chopped onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## michaelch (Jan 15, 2017)

Yum. Chilli?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Banana cream pie?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Diet Coke?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Blackberries?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum





Mars chocolate bar?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never had it but Yum for chocolate

White chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower ?


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

Yuck

Sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cornbread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salad with Croutons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Egg salad?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Meh

Gordon Ramsay's Broccoli Soup?


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Er, never tried it, I guess it seema nice.


Marmite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. I've heard that it tastes like feet. 

Turkey pot pie?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yum

Pineapple?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum.

Burnt french fries?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Serially? I love french fries but nothing is good burnt so Yuck 

Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Granola bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Frosted mini wheats?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum! I can eat buckets of those

Capers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never heard of those 

Honey corn dogs ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them with honey before, sounds interesting though. 

Lasagna?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum



Arby's?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and honey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Steamed Broccoli?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Egg rolls?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Canned salmon?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuk

Cheese n crackers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Noodles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Watermelon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

BBQ Wings?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yum

hashbrowns?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Roasted almonds?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Corn Nuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Brown rice?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cheese in a can?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Cottage cheese?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yuck

tomato soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Carrot juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before. 

Macaroni salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fries cover in BBQ sauce?


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yum

Smoked salmon and cream cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Grilled cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

With cheese, yum

White cheddar popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Oatmeal with slices of banana in it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cinnamon bread?


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

Yum

Salami?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Bean soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Taco salad?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum

Kale chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

prime rib?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Onion rings?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum. Bok choy?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

rice krispie treats?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum. Marshmallows?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Alligator?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Banana pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salsa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

guacamole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salted Peanuts?


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

Yum!

Lasagna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pomegranate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana Muffin?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cream cheese icing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana flavored shake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum.

French onion soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chinese food?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuk

cinnamon roll?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Neapolitan ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum!

Pineapple Cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Iceberg Lettuce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Skittles?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Lucky Charms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lime soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pancakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Clam Chowder?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Black licorice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana pancakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chicken Pot Pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

roast beef?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple pie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Burger King whopper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cookies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pasta?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Lemon cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Raisins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yum

Dr pepper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright

Fruit salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Italian sausage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cabbage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Spaghetti?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Candy cane?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum

apple pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Ginger Ale


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Pickled Herring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken salad


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yum.

Prawns?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Buttered Toast?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yum


Ham?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Carrots


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum cooked and in the right soup

Turkey jerky? if you haven't had it before, go with beef jerky if you've had that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had neither before but they don't look gud

Clam chowder


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

caesar salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana Muffin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cabbage?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Depends on how it's prepared. Cole slaw - YUM Boiled - YUCK

Butter beans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried dat

Asparagus


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yum

Protein shakes?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Yum

Banana cream pie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

spaghetti squash?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yum

calamari


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pickle Juice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

scrambled eggs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cornbread


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Yum

Corn Beef


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cereal Bars


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

french toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion rings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum in smaller portions than most people like. I find too many of them sickening.

Olive loaf? the meat kind, not olive bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cranberry sauce


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

rice pilaf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pork Skin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

zucchini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's Ok

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

rotisserie chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Curry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Italian Food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

chicken quesadilla


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Lamb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Corn Chips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

strawberry cheesecake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn flakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

rye bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish tacos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

chicken fingers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

tuna salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Eggplant


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

cashews


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Almonds


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

nutella


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its Ok

Infant food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum. 

Cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Oatmeal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

french fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn on the cob


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck (to be honest, never heard of it...googled it, looks and sounds gross!)

guacamole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chopped onions


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Vegetable cream cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon Buns


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Fish tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried lettuce


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Chicken fajitas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sugar free gum


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cherries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana chips


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Fried pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salmon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Crab cakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Blue Cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Sweet potato fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Caviar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

boiled peanuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yuck (because I don't know how to properly eat them)

Roasted pumpkin seeds?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk because same reason 

Jellybeans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Oysters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Raisin cookies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Snickers bars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana chips


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

yuck.

mcdonalds hazelnut iced coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Ice cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE IT!


Pepperoni?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pesto


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure. Sounds good though

Black olives?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Veggie pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Greek Salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Boiled bananas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuuk

Chinese food


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Yuck

Thai food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Wheat bread


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Honey mustard sauce?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Peas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yum

cheese blintzes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cabbage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Seafood ramen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pecan pie


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yum

Nutella


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck


Almonds?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yum

Pineapples on pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Scrambled egg/s with tuna spread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon bread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Chili


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Black Beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Spinach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Olives


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

gummy bears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cashews


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

strawberry cheesecake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Leaves


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum (veggie leaves)

Fruit salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Orange juice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

rye bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salad dressing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Bee syrup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Clams


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yuck!

Mushy peas ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

H2o


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum! (By the bottle)

Mackerel ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Seafood


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yum (for some, but not all)

Marmite/Veggiemite/yeast extract spread ?.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't had some yet though I'm intrigued of that Australian specialty.

Shaomai?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Jam


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Apple Cider


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salami


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Beets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Olives


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yum

bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Disaster bred


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Sautéed shrimp paste?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Never tried it but I'm gonna go with yum.

Lobster tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cabbage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Right in the middle of yuck and yum

homemade veggie burger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Veggie Hot Dogs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, at least with the ones I tried years ago. Veggie hamburger seems like it would have more potential.

Canned calamari(squid) chunks cooked in butter and put on a bed of pasta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salmon


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum

Duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Beetles on a stick


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck. Largely influenced by things that gross me out and not actual flavor though. Have heard some bugs can be annoying to eat with their hard legs and stuff though.

Potato pancakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried that, sounds interesting tho

Cotton candy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Potato pancakes are ok. Once had them in a restaurant and they were good but they didn't taste as good when I made them myself.

Pepperoni?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple Pie


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yum

Bubble tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana muffin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Yams?


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Yum..

Edam cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked it up on wikipedia. Seems like it would be yum

Frog legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Bacon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Salted pork?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana milkshake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

pumpkin flavored milkshake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Dog food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck probably

Jars of green olives?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukk

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum yum!

California roll sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pecan Pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Fish sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Crab


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum

lamb?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Roasted pig


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Never tried. so i will say ew Yuck. 

Paw Paw Fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Kiwi


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum 

Soda water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salad dressing


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Amon said:


> Yuk
> 
> Salad dressing


Can you define which type first. :grin2:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^Yeah there are a lot of options for salad dressing

Yum, if the dressing is something like ranch or blue cheese. I think Italian is ok too.

Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Toast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Coconut milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pills


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

um yuck? @_o

Lime and chilli cashews


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana sandwich


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

yum

Sushi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Grapes


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Amon said:


> Yuk
> 
> Crab


Yummm

Unagi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cheese squares


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Eggs cured in brine (salted eggs)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Mango ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Siopao Asado?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Sisig


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Deep fried pig skin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Peaches


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Jägermeister


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fried banana


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Piña colada


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukk

Bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Deviled eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Pickles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cotton Candy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Baby back ribs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Scrambled eggs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Scrambled eggs with tomatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Without the tomatoes then yum

Pecan Pie


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Apparently its nice. so, yum

Supermarket chicken, cooked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cranberry juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Green tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Fried rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Fish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Grilled shrimps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Shaving Cream


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yum
Jasmine green tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salami


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Rain water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chow mein


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Toothpaste


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Starbucks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, never really been there but am sure I'd find something I'd like.

Chocolate covered ants?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

yum............fried crickets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Banana nut pie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum or at least I'd be open to trying it

Poutine? - if you haven't heard of it basically fries/chips topped with cheese curds and brown gravy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Grilled corn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Raisin cookie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Apfelsaft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never heard of it

Poptarts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Oreo O's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm,especially the mint ones 

Chicken wings


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Grilled tuna belly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pepper jack cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Beef jerky


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Salsa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Noodles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but can depend on the sauce or soup they are in. 

Bubblegum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Plain donuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. Actually the way too much sugar sometimes makes me feel sick and hurts my teeth, these sound better than the frosted or sugar coated ones atm.

Saltine crackers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Agreed, also yum

Tomato soup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Unpopped popcorn kernels?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but hard on the teeth

Burnt food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Toast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Relish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Unicorn meat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eww

Pasta sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pancake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cough syrup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, but bearable

Cooked broccoli?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In Chop Suey, sure

cotton candy melted in water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Rice gruel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Diet coke


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yux

Rice with spicy beef toppings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Stuffed chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Clam Chowder


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Mocha flavored ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Salmon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll go with yum even though I sometimes dislike baked salmon. I like hot smoked salmon and canned salmon the best.

DYL cola sodas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum, although I try not to drink too much 

Cookie dough


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Barbeque flavored popcorn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Boneless chicken


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum (eggs are boneless chikin)

Vinegar from fermented coconut water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukk

Muffins


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Salt and vinegar potato chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They're ok

Cashews


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, but only in small amounts

Peanut butter cups?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Scrambled egg


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Pickles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukk

Mashed potatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mushrooms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Banana On Pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Guessing yuk, but I've never had that.

Sour candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

In and Out's animal fries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never tried it

Onion rings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukk

Duck


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Dried seaweed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon toast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Korean noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Veggies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuk usually, but are sometimes ok

Pizza with ham and pineapple as a topping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yukkk

Smoked sausage


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum maybe

Canned tuna?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Peanut butter oatmeal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Mustard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chilli cheese fries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

ranch dressing and bacon fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Strawberries


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Kiwi fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Lime


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

cooking oil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

caramel-coated fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Skittles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Bubblegum flavored icecream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Hamburger


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

pop rocks candy?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Yum

Pineapple Pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell naw

Jellybeans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

chocolate-coated fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Buttermilk


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't even know what you use that for. I'm sure I like it though.

Spray Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Ritz Crackers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Heated up leftovers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Blueberry muffins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Broccoli sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If it's got enough ketchup on it, sure

Coconut pie!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cheesecake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Snow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Dog food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck

Carmel popcorn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

BBQ Chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Sour Cream & Onions Pringles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chocolate milk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Cafeteria food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Usually yum 

Spicy Chicken patty


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yum!! 
Mangoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Plums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pork skins


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Shrimp


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

celery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok

Pineapple juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Blood?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Baby food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Protein shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chopped tomatoes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uhh yuck

Grilled squid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Milk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Fruit yogurt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Noodles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Avocados


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

McDonalds Fries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Jellyfish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Raw carrots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Rabbit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried yet

Coconut shavings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Bacon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Smoked ham?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Garlic Bread


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Croissant? Un croissant, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sweet Potato


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Beets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Mayo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuk

Mustard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Melted cheese


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum.

Doritos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Burritos


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum. But only bean ones.


Pringles.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum.

Sardines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Cookies


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yummy.

Olives?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bleh

Vinegar and salt chips


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yum.

Ginger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Fish sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Bouillabaisse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Syrup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

strawberry and chocolate

Fries dipped in chocolate sundae?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Rats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If one is truly desperate

Carbonara?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Flan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Orange Soda


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Raw eggs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Flies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Rice and ketchup mix?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Shrimp


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Seaweed stew?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Whole wheat bread


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

¿Deer meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Duck


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck 

Poached eggs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Caramel latte?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Mediterranean salad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Meatballs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Curly fries


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Cinnamon gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Tofu


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Celery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Pecan Pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Haggis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fried Baloney


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think I've had one. Is it just a big sausage? If it is then yum!

Carrot juice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright 

White chocolate


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuk!

Hazelnuts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummers

Candy Cane


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Too sweet

Broccoli with cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak..without the cheese is fine

Hamburger with double meat


----------



## brunettetinkerbelle (Sep 18, 2013)

Yuck (but then again I'm veggie) 

Mint choc ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Salami


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yuck

Porkchop covered in Steak Sauce?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Gurl scout cookies


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuck

Pistachio pudding?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Oatmeal kookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yacc

Horse meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Unicorn Meat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucked

Korean fire noodles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaak

Sewer Rats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I like them extra raw

Paper towel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bagel


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Sugarfree gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Lemon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Daisy Duke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Beer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUCK


Legs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Deer meat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

YUCK

Trout


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Chocolate mint


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuckk

Banana shake - with egg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Kiwi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Soft-boiled egg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Butter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ehh

Hard-boiled egg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Egg salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Raisin oatmeal cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Beans


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yum 

Mushrooms?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On its own, yucc

Onion rings?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Yum!

Corned beef
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Baby corn?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

Yum

Your own fingernails?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum but toenails taste better.

Cabbage?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

greentea33 said:


> Yum but toenails taste better.?


 I'd imagine so -- they've got that added toe jam flavor. >



greentea33 said:


> Cabbage?


Yum.

Kefir?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Apple sausages


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

bacon burned to a crisp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Chicken soup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Bell pepper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Banana ketchup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Crab cooked in coconut milk?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

Yum. I like Thai food, so most things cooked in coconut milk get a big thumbs up from me. 

Hamburger and fries dipped in a milkshake? (My cousin used to do this)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Frosted flakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Crab roe (that delicious bright orange stuff right beneath the carapace)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Vanilla


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Very Yum

Relish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Ramen Noodles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Tap water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuuk

Cookies dipped in milk


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Yum

Shrimp fried rice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Quail eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Bison Burger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Goat cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Hot sauce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Rice and soy sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cows Milk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.

Hairy goat milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Rice Krispies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Mashed po-tay-toes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never tried it

A cheeseburger after a night of heavy drinking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum in general 

Lettuce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Clams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

White Chocolate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yam

Veggie burger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yummy


Pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Depends what topping but usually yum 

Maple Syrup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

Beets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Wine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck, but I'm still trying a goblet of it 

Mango float?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Candy Cane


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Roasted turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Steamed broccoli


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

With plenty of ketchup, sure. Everything's better with ketchup!

Guavas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Twinkies


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum. I saw chocolate and pb ones that looked good but didnt try them.

Sauerkraut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yakk

Cocoa Puffs


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yum

Prune juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Low Fat Milk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gross.

Pb & jelly mixed together in a jar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's alright..kinda gross 

Mushrooms


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.


Fruit salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Muffins


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate covered grasshoppers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Leftover lasagna


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Pancakes with hot fudge and sprinkles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Vegan hot dogs


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Never had one so i dont know.

Tamales?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Butter and syrup on pancakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Chili con carne?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cilantro


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Fried chicken without a batter mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Fritos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh, not really into them

Goat meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Tuna sandwich


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum

Cucumber sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Broccoli


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumburger

Shrimp cooked with chili sauce and crab roe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Sausage patties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

YUmm

Jackfruit soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk



Ramen noodles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Beef Jerky


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummy

Margarine sandwich?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yuck

Tuna fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh...no

Pie


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh yum 

Fluffernutter sandwich (marshmallow and peanut butter if you don't know)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cauliflower


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If it's in chop suey, sure

Protein bars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cereal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Ensure nutrition shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Sweet Popcorn


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Smirnoff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it, but I don't drink 

Lobster


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Delicious!

Crackers that have been left out in the open for a while


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Yum 

Sushi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Yogurt


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Japanese rice cakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Veggie chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Dried fruit like mango or pineapple?


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Mehh..gotta say yuck.

Beer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak.

French fries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Corned beef sandwich?


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm a vegetarian so I'll have to say yuck.

IKEA meatballs? (haha)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried em

Hot dawgs


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yum, if they're made properly

Pickled herring


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Tea


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yum (especially mint tea)

Hummus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Mint Patties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Mint candies with choco filling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Burnt food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It depends

Mexican food in general?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Smoked sausage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't like the pungent smoky smell

S'mores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Boiled Egg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum; I recover 40-50HP with one

Fruit mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Mixed Veggies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Veggie salad with ketchup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cookies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only if they ain't got no raisins in 'em, fam.

Prawn crackers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Pecan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yac


Turnips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Mushroom


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On its own, yuck


Tea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cheetos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Hash browns?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Mango


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Unripe ones only

Diet soda?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Pancakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Canned beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chilli and cheese nachos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Avocado smoothie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Chips


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum

Peanutbutter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Chinese stir fried noodle sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell naw

Fried bacon


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum

Grape Jam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Turkey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Coconut shavings


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Yum.
Sliced pickled jalapenos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Animal crackers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

McDonalds hash browns with chocolate syrup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaaaak

Powdered donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Raw lemon juice


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Yum

Green olives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Ants


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk 

Chicken wings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Tuna shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Coke


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Pepsi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sushi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Snail stew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Burritos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum

Marshmallows?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Blueberry muffins


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yum 

Pizza burger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fish sticks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Lettuce without any condiments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Empanadas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Butter cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Greasy foods


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Deep fried pork intestines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Raisins in general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on cookies 

Frosted Flakes Cereal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Expired milk with plenty of chocolate syrup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Coffee cake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Red velvet cake


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Chocolate in general, yum. But in the US, red velvet is usually dyed red and I'm not sure how much cocoa in it. I'd usually say yum but it's more beginning to be yuck for me.

Cheese cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Hot chocolate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Warm milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Pasta


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not all pasta

Cheese, pickles, and olives on a stick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Um no

Rice with cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Cheese sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Peanut butter sandwich à la mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Steak


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Cotton candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Divine

Cotton candy dissolved in water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuh uh

Tomato juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Sweat from your forehead that drips down to your mouth


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Yuck
> 
> Sweat from your forehead that drips down to your mouth


Yes please!

Milk sold unrefrigerated?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As long as it's sealed

Extra thin Oreos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Snake shake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Unrefrigerated soda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Chicken soup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

A burger you found on the car seat that you remembered you bought the other day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still yum

Cold pizza


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still good

Other people's tears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salt on cookies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Strawberry preserve


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Mango Ice cream


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Spiked punch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Vodka


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yum (with red bull!)

mussels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Hash Brown


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yes! (had some today!)

lemon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In a drink then yum

Cocktails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Crunchyrolls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Milk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As long as it's fresh

Tapioca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Yuck!

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

French Toast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Garlic bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cucumber


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yerm

Hoatmealz?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Eggs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

YUM

Boiled hotdogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salmon


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's snowing out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Spicy german sausages


----------



## tookmostofmytime (Nov 9, 2017)

Yuck

Onions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Eggplant


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If boiled then cooked with scrambled egg, then yum

Bread stuffed with meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Mountain Dew


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Unripe mango


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Beer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yuck

Chipotle hot salsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Pineapple Pizza


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Fried fish and soy sauce


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yum, but soy sauce has way too much sodium.

Pizza Hut pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bacon burger


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yum 

Pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

Lasagna


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Gravy mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Canned fog food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fog food? Sounds vile 

Rice cup cakes and chocolate sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaak

Chicken Katsu


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Yucc

Broccoli?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bubblegum cake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That sounds delicious

Coconut vinegar


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

No idea, I didn't realise you could make vinegar with coconuts. probably not something I'd want to try just on it's own though 

Gingerbread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salty French Fries


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yum!

Toasted Seaweed Chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yes (only the good kinds though)

Do you like Fish Sticks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nooo

Mayonnaise sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eww

Chocolate coated slice of watermelon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Banana pudding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Brownies with an _unnamed_ but _special_ ingredient


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Diet soda


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No thanks.

Deli macaroni salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Jellybeans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Seafood curry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Mint Chocolate


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

No

Chickpeas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hamburger


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Blue cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cranberry Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Chocolate-coated table napkin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Sprinkles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I love it

Assorted bird seeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Canned dawg food


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Yuck!

Arepa with eggs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Maggot noodles


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Sick

Popping zits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Baked Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Nacho flavored kale chips?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Veggie chips


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yuck

Escargot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuuk

Macaroni Salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Chicken cooked in coconut milk and chili leaves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Bacon bits


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yum


Squash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Brownies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As long as it's not too dry then it's delicious!

Mojito


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Fish sticks


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Onion sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Vegetables


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Amon said:


> Yum
> 
> Vegetables


What, really?

Yum

Popping candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Jelly


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Mint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Spicy chicken wings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Pad Thai?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yum

Tuna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Corn


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

Sparkling water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuum

Cough medicine


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

It depends. Lol

Dyl Malta beverage (Goya)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

French fries


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yum

White chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Beer


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Depends. Most of them smell like urine.


Dyl Garlic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure 

Dyl mayo


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum
avocados?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chicken salad


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yuck

Ginger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cinnamon cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum!

Sugar cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Diet coke


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yuck

Asparagus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Pea soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y
U
M

Greasy bacon


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuck.

Squash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Yum

Funnel cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Tacos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum

Chicken burrito?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Yum

Dark chocolate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Coffee Crumble


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk i think?

Coffee yogurt


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sounds interesting; I am willing to try that

Unrefrigerated soda


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, I actually drink it far more often than refrigerated

Cotton candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its ok..too sugary 

Cake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As long as it's not mocha 

Pork cooked in soy sauce with sugar, laurel leaves, black fungus, star anise, and black beans?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah

Spicy noodles


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yum, so long as it's Thai food

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut

Mustard


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

oh yum! yum!


sugar free candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Dust


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yuck

casu marzu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Sushi


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.



Cashew butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Chocolate muffin


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.

Holy water?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hissss

Chewing/bubble gum with choco filling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Bleach


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Definitely yuk.

Chocolate chip waffles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bagel


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.

Banana bread with english walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Sliced tomato


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum

Green peppers stuffed with something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Donut


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk.

Swiss cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Goldfish crackers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Tossed Salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel

Cabbage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Bell pepper on pizza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Orange creamies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh...

Apple Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Fish fillet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaak

Tuna


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum

McDonald's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pancakes covered in syrup


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Pancakes floating in a vat of syrup


----------



## Bonbone (Dec 13, 2017)

Yuck

Haggis?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

onion rings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

French fries


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

A slice of guava


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

oysters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Fish nuggets


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Ground graham crackers mixed with condensed milk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think I've had it, but sounds like a yum.

Homemade veggie burgers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Ginger Ale


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum

Pop rocks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had em 

Sardines


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Never tried em 

Fried calamari


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Celery sticks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yukk

Ube Roll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Candy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Depend on the flavor

Several years old candy you've only discovered in your fridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaak

Chocolate rice


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yum

blue cheese


----------



## nightsbyfrankocean (Aug 21, 2014)

yuk

goat cheese?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yum

chicken nuggets ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Honey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Gravy on your burger instead of ketchup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way 

Ketchup on spaghetti


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not too much please

Hot sauce on pizza?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum. Hot sauce on everything.

Fried twinkies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuu

Mayo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Seafood-schemed pizza


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk.





Hot soft pretzels covered in chocolate with sprinkles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Without the sprinkles then yum 

Apple Soda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Funnel cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Greasy hot dogs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Rice gruel with chocolate


----------



## TryingToBeBrave (Jan 1, 2018)

Yuck.

Nacho Cheese Doritos dipped in sour cream.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mm

Donut with sprinkles


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Amon said:


> Mm
> 
> Donut with sprinkles


meh

oysters


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.

Green jello


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Baked Beans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Miley Cyrus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh no

Gummy bears


----------



## Dreamingfairy (Jan 8, 2018)

Yum!

Strawberry soda


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yuck
Salty dried fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Raisin cookies


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk.

Pickled beets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Skittles


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.

Iced coffee?


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Yum
Hot slaw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Mac and cheese


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yum.


Hashbrowns?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Liverwurst sandwich a la mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Unicorn meat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

All the rainbowy meat is disgusting

Strawberry malt with pickles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Onion pizzah


----------



## Profound (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuck

Apples


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Only if covered in caramel and nuts.

Fish tails?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Grilled corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Bananas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum 

chips and salsa?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Fruit Salad


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorta yuk.

Broccoli salad.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yuck.

Falafel.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Almond milk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

caesar salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

White Chocolate


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yum

Lasagna Bolognese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Smoked Ham


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Boiled duck egg with an embryo starting to form inside it


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuk!

scrambled eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Pricklepillows (Jan 10, 2018)

Yum

Salmon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Hotdog shake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cottage Cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Ice cubes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pickles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Paper towel dipped in soy sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm!

Cockroach on a stick


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I require barbecue sauce for that

Pocket lint?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A big YUCK!


Nachos?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

They're okay

Tears of the friend-zoned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delish

Dog food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't tried

Jägermeister?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuu

Almond Milk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Boiled sea snails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummy 

Seaweed-flavored Pringles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck!

glazed donut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Noodles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

fried pickles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuuk

Sausage Patty


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Pancakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cornbread


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yum

Boiled lobster


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuck

Potato salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Onion Rings


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do eat them from time to time

Cow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nom Nom

Sisig


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc though tuna variant is good

Dragon fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

Mayonnaise on a spoon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🤢

Water from a random drinking fountain at skool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

YUM..surprisingly really good

Cinnamon donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Dog fur


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

grilled cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLike (Jan 1, 2018)

*yum

*
*shrimp*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Salmon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very yum, especially grilled

Crab meat scrambled with egg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Ham and egg sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Without the ham then yum

Cheetos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Hot water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pineapple meatballs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck! 

Jellyfish stranded on the beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tuna


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes but I wouldn't say yum

carmel corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Popcorn


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Flavored, please

Deep fried banana coated with flour and sugar


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

never had it...but it looks yummy

french toast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Greasy bacon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum (Love bacon but don't like the grease)


Brownies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum 

Milk with ice cubes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Strawberry Milk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oishii desu

Raw fish slices dipped in soy sauce


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck

Live spiders in peanut butter


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

....I'd like to meet someone who actually _would_ like that but it's a no from me

Apple Pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Brown rice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

chicken noodle soup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mildly yum. (Chicken noodle soup farts stink bad though)

Aardvark sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Ocean water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Boneless chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zomg the best!

Lobster


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Delicious!

Fish, squid, shrimp cooked in coconut milk along with leafy greens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No thnx

Vanilla pudding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Mexican sausage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck
Pumpkin soup?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsekaren (Mar 8, 2018)

Yum

Peanut butter & Mayonnaise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Mayo milkshake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck
Mars bars?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salad dressing


----------



## landahoy9 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yum

Mustard and Mayonnaise


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No thanks

Rice drenched in soy sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds yum

Chicharon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oishii desu

Pineapple pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No x10

Spam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummerz

Jackfruit flavored popsicle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it 

Ham on pizza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Honey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Jam?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Orange Juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Peanut Butter Cookies?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cletis said:


> Yum
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies?


100xYUM!
chili powder in plain yogurt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Raindrops


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uhmm, no

Banana chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Coconut Macaroons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah
----------
Yum

Plain donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut :bah

Also yum

Onion rings?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yum

Snickers candy bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

In chop suey, sure

Garlic bred?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Dried Fruit & Nuts/Trekker Mix?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuuu

Canned Beans


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Coffee ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Cinnamon


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Tuna croissant sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm!

Coffe flavored cake


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Flan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Mayonnaise filled donuts


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No way!

Chili cheese omelet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Pigeon stew


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Yuck 

Hummus with pita bread?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Calamari?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yum 

liquorice?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Vegetarian Spicy Spring Rolls?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Honey dissolved in hot water?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, no.... 

Sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Pudding


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Tater tots?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. They're ok I guess. 

Veggie lo mein?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Tuna


----------



## ValJesterr (Apr 6, 2018)

Yuck

Beetroot?


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yum

Haggis?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Balut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak!

Banana flavored milk


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Yum

My Famous Margarita Jellies?










p.s let me know if you want to know how i made them.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't tried it but I know it would taste good...so yum!

Cheesecake?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Wholemeal Bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Sausage Pizza


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Sourdough bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Garlic bred


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum!

Sausage wrapped in bacon?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, no, no.....!!! 

Baklava, anyone?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. Never have been a coffee person. 

Medjool Dates?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Churro?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yummy yum. 

Fava Beans?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Hummus?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum. 

Palak Paneer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Sugarless Gum


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yumish

Chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh man, I can't live without it (see what I did there?!)
Also, balut is quite delicious once you try it 

Watermelon-flavored cotton candy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Tending towards yum or whatever. 

Bombay Potatoes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum, of course. 

Okonomiyaki, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

Salt & Vinegar chips


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I've never eaten.

Canned corn?


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yuck

Fried Salmon


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Macadamia nuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pineapple Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Sugar cubes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Jacket Potatoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Sweater Potatoes


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yuck

Mac & Cheese covered in BBQ sauce?


----------



## Grace21 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yuck

scrambled eggs with spinach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Bean soup


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

blueberry muffin?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Burger King Whopper?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck

Onion rings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Sunflower Seeds


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. Kinda yum. 

Madras Lentils?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Blueberry Yoghurt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum. I'm not really a big fan of blueberries and eat yogurt mostly for the health benefits. Blueberry yogurt is one of the better ones. Peach too. 

Peanut butter on celery.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sugar-coated tomato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Almonds


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yes! Yum-o. 

Bibimbap, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Peanut Butter


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Blueberry muffin?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Vodka?


----------



## Jisela (Apr 17, 2018)

Yuck.

Chocolate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Cinnamon bun?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yes! Yum! 

Manju, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh nah

Tuna


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck.

Nachos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sweet Potatoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Latte?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum

Cauliflower cheese


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No to the cheese. Cauliflower is good. Overall, yuck. 

Chutney, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Lettuce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yucc

Piña colada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never had

Pineapple juice?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Feta Cheese


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Lamb chops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Bagel


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Fried rice?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Curry, anyone?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Mint Sauce


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had it but sounds good. 

Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cream Cheeze


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh, yum and yuck.

Iced coffee?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Yum!

Banana bread?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yuck

Cashews?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yum

Walnuts?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Yum 

Eclairs?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. They're OK. 

Salisbury Steak, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Pickles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

nope. 

Veal, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Corn flakes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

Nerds candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Caviar


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Never had it.

Ranch dressing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuum

Fruit Salad


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Grapefruit?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum

Gummi bears.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. They're Ok. 

Chicken tenders, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

YUM

Strawberry Milk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Pasta salad?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Granary Bread?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, I guess. Idk. 

Um, nigiri, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Skittlez


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

French toast?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum. 

Gyoza anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Pie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wat? This is gyoza we're talking about here! I guess you're not one for oriental dishes. 

And yes, pie is Ok; Preferably the sweet potato variety.

Shrimp tempura anyone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oishii desu!

Coke sundae?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

a what now - no, coke and sundae together - yuck.

Pickled eggs?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yuck

Ketchup on eggs


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum, fried eggs especially.

Sugar sandwiches?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, thanks

Supposedly a sandwich but without anything between the two slices of bread?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum, I pick coffee with 2 creamers and 5 packets of sugar.

A donut with no sprinkles and is the shape of a universe, somewhere.


----------



## seff (May 3, 2018)

Yum

That thing in my closey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't like closeys

Butter


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep,


Celery ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Yorkshire Pudding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk, never tried it

Coffee doughnut


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yuck

Chicken wings.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum

Rice pudding?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum

Rice paddies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Puu puu platter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Thnx

Tofu?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck.

Carrot juice?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum


Season salt on Eggs?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

Somen?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Probably,


Duck?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Probably,
> 
> Duck?


Rarely but yum.
Lima beams?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cinnamon Bred


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum

Ham and egg sandwich


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yuck, don't like ham!

Blueberry bagel


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Yum

Olives


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, love them.


falafel?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No


Artichokes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. Not too keen on those. 

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No


Rhubarb crumble


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Moldy Pineapple


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Maybe if you cut out the mold
Mcdonalds chicken nuggets?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, but tending towards 'meh'. 

Mint ice cream, anyone?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Great stuff
Stuffed turkey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Apple Sausages


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Waffle and bacon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Turkey Bacon


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum


Canadian bacon and waffles.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Green tea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Green tea ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Chunky Mayonnaise on a spoon


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yuck.

Tomato soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! *slaps spoon out of hand and runs* 

Nattō anyone lol?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yuck no never.

flan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it

Popsicle?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

good but haven't had one in forever

grapefruit?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can't eat it

Pad thai?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum


Guacamole with diced tomatoes and chopped onions?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yum.

Ginger snap cookies?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yum.

Water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mm

Orange Joose


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum


Yummy food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Avocado


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, please! 

Chahan?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Pasta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Continental Breakfasts?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum

Red kidney beans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Spam


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Yum sometimes, yuck other times.

Hummus?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Fried banana?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuk

Paper?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw

Blueberry pastry?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Yum.

Mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! Gimme gimme! 

Osenbei, anyone?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

(had to look it up) never had it, but I've never cared for any type of rice cracker snacks.

What about Botan candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it

Oranges


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Yōkan, anyone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't really know what that is

Smirnoff Mule?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No idea how it tastes like 

Bacon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's good.



Alpha Tauri said:


> I don't really know what that is


Dude.... You need to try it! It's really, really REALLY good!

Karintō (a bit too sweet for even me!), anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never tried it

Salami


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! 

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Apple Sausages


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Doesn't sound too enticing

Coconut shake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. Though, I'd probably try it. 

Lard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Mayo Filled Donuts


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

cheetos cereal?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum


3,000 year old fried chicken?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um... Noey poey. *throws it in nearest trash bin* 

Ancient grain cereal from 4000 B.C Egypt? lol


----------



## Daym6824 (May 31, 2012)

Yuk!
Indian Butter chicken!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Bagel with cream cheez


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Fruit Salad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yes! *Devours it* 

Rugelach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Watermelon


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope

Manchurian noodles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno, Sounds good, however. 

Teriyaki Chicken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sunflower seeds


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

meh. 

Kobe beef?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it

Boiled egg with ketchup


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum

Yogurt


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not too bad. 

Lucky charms?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum


Chili with chili sauce?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

Liver?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yuck


Liver and onions?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, please! 

Onion + garlic + banana + Jalapeno juice + a little bit of raw eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck


Anchovy fillets without the heads?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Never had it.

Churros


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

Marshmellow fruit salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Carrots dipped in ranch


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Yoghurt, Cucumber & Mint Dip?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum

Ketchup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Chiekin of the sea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Mint oreos?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yuk.

Mint ding dongs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never heard of em

BBQ Chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummerz

A spicy a-meat-a-bola


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yum.  



Yucky yums.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Found nothing googling it. I'll assume you are envisioning something yucky and go with yuck.


Bread bowl filled with creamy New England clam chowder?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! 

Pierogis, anyone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. Kind of bore me lately but not really yuck.


A pizza with a pineapple and ham topping?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sans the pinap berries then yum

ginger shavings on your fried rice?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah! 

Udon, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Brown rice


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. It's ok; white rice is better. 

Beef stew, anyone?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yum ish


Marmalade?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer strawberry jam

Shrimp sinigang?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounds good. I'd try it! 

Anpan, anyone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Unpasteurized milk


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yikes! No. Plus, lactose intolerant, so double no. 

Peanut butter and banana sandwich?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll take it. 

Miso soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Water with lemon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure. 

Moo cows?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

ginger ale?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yuck

Dark choco sticks


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Porcupines?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yuck

Cheesecake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Fried rice?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yum

Caesar salad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. But I prefer house salad. 

Cheese whiz?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, why not

Rice gruel with Milo


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, doesn't look that good tbh, but I guess I'll try it. 

Umeboshi Onigiri?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

googled what this is...sounds yummy

hot fudge sundae?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Country fried steak?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum, I guess. 

Stale chicken tenders?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yuck.

Raw egg whites in a banana milkshake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Haven't had a banana milkshake since I was a child/teenager (not a homemade one anyway, and they were made in the home blender without eggs)

A raw egg including yolk mixed into a pot of unsweetened Greek yogurt (I recently tried it, somewhat like custard)?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck. Salmonella, no ty. 

Tuna fish salad, it has pasta, lettuce, tomato, tuna, and mayo all mixed throughout, and you break saltine crackers on it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Doesn't sound too bad. Leaning towards yum. 

Sloppy subway sandwhich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuck.

Ranch dressing?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^Lol. 

Eh, ranch dressing is bordering on yuck. Can't stand too much of that crap in salad. Bleh.... 

Sloppy joe sandwich that looks a bit questionable?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd probably pass lol.


Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^Lol. Idk why I'm finding this stuff so funny. 

LOL! PB&J. Even that makes me laugh. Hehe. But yeah, I'll be down for a good ol' PB&J sandwich. 

Hastily prepared Quesadillas, anyone? Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Why can't it just be food? 


Quesadillas are a yum. 



Milk and cookies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ :lol

Ok, ok. Alright, so, a solid yes to those milk and cookies, please! 

Slightly burned cherry pie? Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry pie yum


Nachos?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hehe. Nachos with no cheese, please! 

Really hot pizza pie?


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Yum (if it's decent quality with no onions)

Swedish fish?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh, I'll take it. 

raw steak, anyone? Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No thnx

Soft Boiled Egg


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes great protein!

What about shrimp lol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Fish Fillet


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah... I'll pass. 

School cafeteria's plain chick fillet sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Strawberry Milk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ LOL! 

And no thank you to that crap..... Just, yuck!!!! 

Peach flavored milk, anyone?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No. I don't even like peach yogurt.

Peaches?


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yum


Black Pudding ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Octopus soup


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yuck


Dandelion and Burdoch


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Never heard of that, but I’d be willing to try it. 

Candy Apples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Skittles?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

they're all right when you're craving something sugary/fruity.

Green Melon (honeydew)?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Tea Leaves?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Macaroni Salad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^hehe! Then, you're _really_ going to like this next one here.....

Oh, and meh. Mac salad is Ok, I guess.

Matcha flavored ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a Dinosaurs booger

Cauliflower rice


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol! 

Cauli rice sounds good... Maybe add some curry seasoning, and we're set! 

Subway chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yumm

Ramen Noodles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^Lol! 

Yep! Very yum indeed, but, it's loaded with sodium, so I stay away. I'm more of a somen person tbh. 

2 hastily prepared tacos, melted cheese, and sloppy beans, anyone? LOL!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Apple Pie


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yum.

Banana cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Rock sandwich


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ew. *throws it away* 

Bean soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yum.

Chocolate caramel brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Caviar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Kale salad?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Yuck
Marshmellows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Carrot cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Sushi


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yuck (I don't eat fish)

Chocolate brownies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mmm

Tuna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Roast Lamb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Cinnamon rolls


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUM!

Egg rolls?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yum. 


Strawberry ice cream?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Pineapple upside-down cake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No thanks! 

Soggy cheerios?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Orange slices


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll take it! 

Slightly burned toast with microwaved jam?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum.

blueberry muffin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Brown sugar cinnamon poptarts?


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

Never tried them.. they sound good!!

Durian fruit


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 


Plump prunes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Peanut M & M’s ??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! 

Moonpies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Orange Juice with pulp?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Okra?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


Denver omelet?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never had it and looks yuck

Chocolate milk?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Stinky Cheese?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Cucumbers?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Kiwi?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Lemon yogurt with a tablespoon of butter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bruh

Celery Sticks dipped in peanut buttah


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Poptarts?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chili cheeseburger?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

An egg sprinkled with sugar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No thanks


Buttermilk?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

Chicken Biryani?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Pepperoni pizza?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

A block of Gouda cheese?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had it 

Fruitcake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

nah. 

block of butter?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum! Spread it across my boobies

Durian?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO...... 

Fried boots?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum Oh yes I am partial to a fried boot every now and then

Cheeto dust off of somebody else's fingers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I..... don't like how that would play out. 

Cheez-Its?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh


Hazelnuts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. 

Walnuts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll take it. 

Old moonpie snacks?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never had them but they look yum

Sponge cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Tuna sandwich?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUM

Popcorn shrimp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Wheat Bread


----------



## shysean (Dec 10, 2018)

yum in ma tum


oatmeal


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Love oatmeal.

Egg omelet with ketchup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure if I'd like the ketchup on it. :con


Crab salad?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Beans?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Lobster?


----------



## bsmith114 (Dec 5, 2018)

Yuck
Hummus?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Turkey and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Donut holes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sniffle* 

Pastries with ketchup filling?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Apple sausages?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A big NO... Pure yuck!!! 

Data bytes?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds yummy 



Spinach pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one.


Frozen yogurt?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh

Broccoli in cheese sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Marshmallows?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

They're ok. 

Melted cheese sandwiches with peanut butter, anyone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never tried it before, not sure how I'd feel about it lol.


Cheesesteak sandwich?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

NO! 

Salted cucumbers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


Cottage cheese?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! 

Cheese whiz?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


White chocolate?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Goat milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never tried it before. 



Potato salad?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. *shrugs* 

Bruised apples?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu



Root beer float?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Apple cider?

_ Tapatalk, the APP I been pronouncing as "Tap-Ah-Talk"_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yum.

Tuna cakes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Tuna banana smoothies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

swiss cheese?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUCK! 

Cream cheese by itself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think that I have ever eaten cream cheese before. 



Asparagus?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Egg nog ice cream (with noggin bits! Hehe!).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Shrimp Cocktail?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yum in moderation =[ 

Chocolate infused wine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before. 



Chicken fried steak?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had it. 

Chicken fries from Burger king?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I went to Burger King. Never eaten those fries before. 



Breakfast burritos?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. It's nothing to drool over. 

Sausage biscuits from Hardy's?


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

I can eat if there's nothing to eat.

spaghetti with tomato sauce


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum



Cranberry sauce?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Okay, I can do that. Yum. 

Deviled eggs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chili cheese fries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

mozzarella sticks?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Honey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

Milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Roasted almonds?


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yuck


Turnips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

walnuts?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Goat cheese?


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yum




Rutabega?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't think I've ever had it but looks yum

Spinach?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

zucchini?


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yum


French onion soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Onion Rings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Take out the cheese, and I may reconsider... 

Naan bread with curry?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yum

Avocado toast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never put it on toast before. 



Strawberry jam?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

sunflower seeds?


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yuck


Artichokes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No thanks! 

Canned ravioli?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yum. 


Eel?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUM! 

Whale blubber?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Pineapple juice?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh. 

Watermelon juice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Taco salad?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum


Brambles?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutely not! Ouch ouch! 

Squid and salmon stew?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten squid before, I have a feeling that I wouldn't like it. 



French vanilla ice cream?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

vanilla bean yes otherwise nope.

Pistachio gelato?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh

Lechon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


salmon?


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

Yum

Thai curry?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Caribbean Curry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 


Hash browns?


----------



## Alte Fledermaus (Jan 6, 2019)

Yuck

Choco crossies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Mochi ice cream?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yum! green tea and strawberry are my favourites

Canteloupe?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Yum yum indeed! 

As for cantaloupe.... meh. It's ok. 

Raw carrots?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Dyl bottled water?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, I guess it's ok. Though, I prefer water from fridge. 

DYL smarties (the candy)?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Split pea soup?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Stale fries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, they can be decent after some nuking, salt and ketchup. 



Potatoes and gravy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

Meatball sandwiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


garlic bread??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Peanut butter + honey + molasses + banana + grape jelly sandwiches?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard to say. The grape jelly just might be one ingredient too many. :b



Enchiladas?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum-ish.

_spicy_ meatball sandwiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


pork chops and applesauce?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum
Beef sandwiches?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yum. Banana split?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! 

Spare ribs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Strawberry Milk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Pecan pie?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Overall, yes, but too much sugar. 

Pumpkin cookies?


----------



## lucywhite (Jan 13, 2019)

yum

gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck yes. 

Chocolate pie?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not a big pie person but I've had a chocolate silk pie my old boss used to make that was delicious so I will say yes.

Fruity flavoured tea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mhm. It's "ok"

Gyoza?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

love those

chili?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Lechon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Neh. Sounds yuck

Apple fritters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum!


grilled cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not a chance 

Grilled chicken?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yum!

cooked asparagus?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum. 

Fried banana?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yum

Sweet potato?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUM! Love those things! 

Potato wedges?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chicken pot pie?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Peach pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Hot fudge sundae?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

yum. 

muesli?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

decaf coffee??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Rock Cakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of them before. After looking them up online I still can't tell if I would like them or not. 



Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Tomato Juice?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

nah. 

"brownies"?


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

yum.

turkish coffee ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not one for coffee. 

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Cinnamon toast?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum. 

Cinnamon toast crunch with milk; drizzled in honey, sprinkled with honey roasted pecans, and a teaspoon of sugar?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Chicken & Bacon Caesar Wrap?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Potatoes Au Gratin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum


oatmeal raisin cookies??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Blueberry scones?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Return to the peanut butter jelly sandwhiches.  

Sure, I'll take it. 

Bibimbap?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never even heard of it before. 



Sausage?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Have some:










Meh. Sausage is ok.

Mandu?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.


Garlic bread?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

Gyoza?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Yummmm. Love gyoza

Salmon?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

Chicken nuggets from Chick-fil-a?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Never had them. Dont have a chik-fil-a near me.

Spam?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to like it when I was younger. Not quite as much now though.


Banana milkshake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Egg Nog?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

french onion soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Sweet potatoes?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Baked beans?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Could go either way. 

Steak and Cheese pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one but it sounds like it would be a yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Loaded potato skins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before but they sound yummy.


Cappuccino?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Orange Juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

cheese ravoli?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

yum

pancakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pasta salad?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yuck

Cucumber juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before.


Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ranch dressing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chocolate milk?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuck

Tomato Soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Corned beef?


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Yuck
White chocolate?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yum

Liquorice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


egg salad sandwich?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

YUM!
My favorite meal my Mom cooks.

Cabbage?

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, but it makes one gassy. 

Honey and ear wax mixed together?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Apple with peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Spanish rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Protein Shake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Ball of goo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


Watermelon?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll take it! 

Melony's Melons?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus 



Lentils?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure. 

The sacred peach of princess peach?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ask normal questions and I just might answer them. :duck


Frosted flakes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. No thanks. 

That tomato that you just dodged there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, I could take 'em or leave 'em. 



Grape juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


iced coffee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah, 

Butterfingers?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yum.

Alcoholic Cider?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


crab legs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're ok


Chicken noodle soup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


rice krispie treats?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn dogs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


bagel with cream cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Cheetos?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Glazed donuts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum. 

M & M candies + coffee together?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, I don't drink coffee. 



French toast with peanut butter and syrup?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe. 

A hunk of chocolate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Pickle Juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ceasar salad?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Pecan pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Orange chicken?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

"Pees in a can" pie with a side of INFPudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


Pear?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol. Sure, I'll take a pear. 


A bear?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Can't say I'm brave enough to try and eat a bear out

Mushrooms?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Wat? Lol. 

Oh yeah, they must be of the magic variety though, or whatever Mario & Luigi are consuming over there. 

Tossed Caesar salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Peaches?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Beans?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum preferably canned

Toes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Dunno what kind of food you're munching on, there. *sniff* 

But, not a chance. 

Buns?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only your buns hon

Chicken bones?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Blah. 

Nubs?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know what nubs are but I'll try anything once

Snail?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Actually, I've been thinking about that. Maybe some day. 

Pot pie with pot inside?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I won't eat anything green! 

Giraffe neck?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nope!


rotisserie chicken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh. 

Nuggets of truth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


Tomato juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


belgian waffles?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yum, I guess they sound like that anyway

Anchovies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


Caramel apples?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Milky way bar pie + ice cream drizzled in caramel + choco bits?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum... I suppose. It would probably be alright in small amounts, as it's likely very rich.

Quiche?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe not. 

Bonbons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chocolate bonbons? yep!


pecan pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yum! 

^ M&Ms; like that giant one on your avatar pic?


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

YUM! 

Apricots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Iced tea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's ok. 

old Ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no


sushi?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YUM! 

Chicken poppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Chicken noodle casserole?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Black olives?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ranch dressing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Grape jelly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


french toast?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yum!

blueberries?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum! That's my favourite fruit. In fact I just had a blueberry cheesecake milkshake

Jelly beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

fried pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


Cookies n' cream ice cream cake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


carrot cake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Strawberry smoothe?

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


sirloin steak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Yum (well-done, please!), but I want to go vegetarian 

Strawberry milkshake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Lima beans?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yum

Sweet Potato?

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok

Caesar Salad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


fish and chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Radish?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


microwave popcorn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, not really fond of microwaved popcorn.


Spanish rice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


black beans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Cinnamon toast?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


jelly beans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Hazelnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


walnuts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

yum

sardines with toast.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


pork chops and applesauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


S'mores?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum

Quinoa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


swiss cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Lasagna?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


chicken noodle soup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Spinach?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


corn on the cob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Ben & Jerry's ice cream?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Depends on the flavour.

Tuna.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yuck.

Mustard?

_ Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

Yum.

Croutons?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum.


swiss cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Warm pretzel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum


cinnamon roll?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Coconut macaroons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


tiramisu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it but it looks like a yum. 



Enchiladas?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

EnchilYAdas

Sour cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

guacamole?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Lima beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


zucchini?


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuck

Savoury Bagels?


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

YUM, Especially cheese bagels

cookies and cream chocolate bar


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum yum yuuuum

Viper chilli


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

yuck

chicago mix popcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum!!! actually it is one of my most favorite snacks!


blueberry muffin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Powdered doughnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


rice pudding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Yum

Chewing gum


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


starbusts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Apple fritters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


banana split?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I hate banana.

Salted peanuts.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yum.

Italian beef sandwich? (I had my first one today.)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


chicken and waffles?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yum

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


sausage biscuit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Sardine & Pickle Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten sardines before. 



Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Hibachi chicken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


rice pilaf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


sweet potato?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Fish sticks?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yum yum yum reminds me of a lady I once knew

Sausages?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


protein bars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Root beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


strawberry lemonade?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Coleslaw?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Chocolate pancakes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Rice pudding?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


red velvet cake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

yum

Lobster?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


crab legs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten crab before.

Orange soda pop?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


Dr. Pepper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck


Western omelet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


cantaloupe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Gingerbread man?


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

YUCK.

Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Macadamia nuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


cashews?


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

Yum 

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


maple syrup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Life Savers candy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


Peanut M & M’s?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yum 
Mint ice-cream


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Yuck

Ground beef?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cornbread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


garlic bread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yum. 


Pickles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


onion rings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


banana split?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Hot Dog Water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea, never drink it.


Salmon?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Pickles?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

caesar salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Beef jerky?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum 

Funyuns?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

White cheddar popcorn?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ritz crackers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Root beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ginger ale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck

Plantains?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

8888 said:


> Yuck
> 
> Plantains?
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Not sure what plantains are (english's not my first language)... googled it and saw pics of bananas :stu
So I guess it'll be YUM for me

---

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck. Forced to eat them until I threw up as a kid. I can’t even look at them without gagging. 


Nutritional yeast?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Plums?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


peaches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Bologna sandwiches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


pepperoni?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Yum tho prefer salami.

Espresso shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


Belgian waffles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Raspberry ripple ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


frozen yogurt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Tater tot casserole?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


french onion soup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


sweet potato?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum



Apple pie?


----------



## sunnysideupp2 (Jun 12, 2019)

TryingMara said:


> Yuck
> 
> Pickles?


yum

banana peppers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


stuffed peppers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Spanish rice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Almond Milk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's ok

Banana cake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Sauerkraut muffins?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love sauerkraut but I'm not sure how it would be in a muffin.


Chocolate milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Unfiltered H2o?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

french toast?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Bacon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Cotton candy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


potato salad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Baked beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


corn on the cob?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Yum

Avocado smoothie


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Uuughghgh

Durian fruit


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


avocado?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yum! With scrambled eggs and in a smoothie. 
Bbq sauce?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yum.

Hash browns.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum!

Tostadas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


chicken fajitas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Ugh

Taro root


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Banana split?


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nah - like the ice cream, not the banana

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum


carrot cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Mackerel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


chicken noodle soup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cheerio's?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


Lucky Charms?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Graham crackers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


oatmeal raisin cookies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like raisins, but not mixed into other food, so yuck. 

Tacos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


tater tots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fruit salad?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


hot dogs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


Pickles?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuck!

Cherries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


pears?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Apple fritters?


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

Toad Licker said:


> Apple fritters?


Yum.

Plums?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're ok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


strawberry cheesecake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before, but it looks good. 

Cottage cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


garlic bread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tuna sandwiches?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yuck


mangoes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


pineapple?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

SpaghettiOs?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

lettuce and carrot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh. Most veggies don't taste good to me even though I eat them all the time. 

Tomato juice?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

fried fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

glazed donut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salisbury steak?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

lemonade


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yum


Double quarterpounder from McDonalds?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

pineapple cake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


sirloin steak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

BLT sandwich?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

shellfish?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yum

Beef pasties?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of them before. After looking them up they look like a yum. 

Chocolate milkshake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yummerz

Almond Milk


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yum 🙂

Quiche Lorraine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. 

Refried beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


guacamole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yuck, nope

Beyond meat burgers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one.


Cheetos


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yum, although I prefer red wine! 😛

Croissants?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Chocolate pudding?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Dark chocolate?


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Yum

Beer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


cannoli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it looks like a yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dates?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

pulled pork?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coconut macaroons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

blueberry muffin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

coca-cola?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum (with ice tho)


Figs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Crab?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yak

Waterr?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Coconut cream pie?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

carrots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cotton candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yum

Fruit Salaad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ramon noodles?


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

Yuck.

Pineapple Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cornbread?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

canned fruit salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cottage cheese?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum.

hot cocoa?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Spicy chicken wings?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yum


Salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck

Condensed milk?


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Yum

Stargazy Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. It looks like a yuck after looking it up lol. 

Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

lettuce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Beef stroganoff?


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

lemonade?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Beet Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Beef steak?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Yum, depends thought if it was smoked, or charred.

then yum. if it was just placed on a pan with no seasoning then not yum.

pistachio Ice Cream


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yum

grilled meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Snickers bar?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum

Flan?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yum? I only vaguely remember.

Chicken broth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Milk chocolate?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

dark chocolate?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yum becoz i eat everything but milk chocolate is more yummm


poop that someone pooped right after eating the yummiest kebab and pizza in the world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Root beer?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yu didnt say yuc did that confuse you? XP


root beer sounds yucky



vegan kebab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No, it disgusted me. I don't like when people do crap like that in game threads, sorry. :b


Sounds like a yum. 

Fried eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum 



Grilled chicken?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum, 

Rice pudding?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's ok

Baked beans?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> It's ok
> 
> Baked beans?


You didn't say yum or yuck


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No yuck


Green tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Oranges?



fluorish said:


> You didn't say yum or yuck


Sometimes it's neither. :kiss:


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Oranges are yum.

Albacore tuna?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum 

Muffins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They're a little on the crusty side but conditional yum

Mod attention on yer first day?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Brownies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

cheesecake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before.

Lemon cookies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

blueberry muffin?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Guacamole?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

spinach artichoke dip?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum (potentially. never had it)


Salt pork slices fried like bacon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had it before.

Tomato juice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I don't think many people cook them that way. I do it on rare occasions, but it is too salty for most people. A quick wash/soak in water before cooking helps a little bit.

Yum

Caramelized onions?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, although I only like the occasional slice or two. Not a pizza I normally get since I don't like a lot of it.

Fried clam strips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

Lobster roll?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably yum if is a version without mayo


Asparagus cooked in butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cottage cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck


Salisbury steak?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Onion rings?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Instant ramen noodles?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum.


Sloppy Joe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Italian sausage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


corn on the cob?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Brussel sprouts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

Asparagus?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Banana pudding?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I've ever had it but I'll go with yum 



Crab cakes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't had one but I'll go with yum. Something I probably wouldn't choose but probably not gross.


Coleslaw?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum


Kale salad with zesty fresh dressing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure on the dressing and not sure if I've had kale before. I'd give it a try tho.


Breaded calamari/squid rings?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Blackberry cobbler?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't had, but I'll go with yum


Passion fruit?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Care2018 said:


> Yum! We call it Lilikoi in Hawaii.
> 
> Spam? (a popular food in Hawaii)


Wish I could grow passion fruit but it is way too cold here in Michigan. A garden online store(Burpee) claims they have a variety that can survive here, but based on the reviews I think they are very wrong.
-------------------------------------------
Yum or at least it is alright fried.

Smoked fish?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

slyfox said:


> Wish I could grow passion fruit but it is way too cold here in Michigan. A garden online store(Burpee) claims they have a variety that can survive here, but based on the reviews I think they are very wrong.
> -------------------------------------------
> Yum or at least it is alright fried.
> 
> Smoked fish?


Yum!

Ants on a log? (celery stick with peanut butter and raisins on it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Tuna fish sandwich?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum

pumpkin pie?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yum


someones puke for millyon euros


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yuck


Smelly Algae?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yum if its like seaweed for sushi
if its like stinky in a shore dump then yucky yuckkk


rice with corn and sauerkraut cabbage (lol eated dat yesterday)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lil_tails said:


> yum if its like seaweed for sushi
> if its like stinky in a shore dump then yucky yuckkk
> 
> rice with corn and sauerkraut cabbage (lol eated dat yesterday)


Think it's be a yuck, but I'd try a little bit

Fried catfish?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

that sounds like catto >.< ' so yuck!




to replace all sauces of foods with humoss for a year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Roasted pumpkin seeds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Pumpkin pie?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yum for like 3 bites.

bear chili










skip to the end to see the chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten bear meat, the chili would be a yum though. 

Almonds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Canned anchovies?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

yum

cake from jelly candies



Toad Licker said:


> Yuck
> 
> Roasted pumpkin seeds?


wut that was yummy af


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea.

Tomato soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not something I like much, but I'll go with yum instead of yuck. Wouldn't hesitate to eat it if someone served it to me at their house. Actually have a can I bought by accident that I've been putting off eating. Was somehow mixed in with the cans of chunky chicken noodle soup and I didn't notice. Will have to have it with grilled cheese or something sometime.

Diet soda?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Garlic bread?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I would have to say yum 

Seafood Pasta?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Toad Licker Agreed on the diet soda. I'm addicted to soda, but I choose water before diet soda. Most types taste awful to me.

I'll go with yum on the seafood pasta, but depends how it is made.

Salmon burgers/patties?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


calamari?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum if it is the calamari rings that are breaded and fried like onion rings


Gumbo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Baked potato?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Soft pretzels?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Cotton candy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Stuffed peppers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Salt and vinegar potato chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ice cream sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Malt vinegar as a condiment for fish and chips/fries?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yuck

Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Cherry ice cream?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Alka-Seltzer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Apple juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum (but only ice cold apple blood)

Chocolate footballs?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Grape soda?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Green olives?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

YUM!

Pickles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Cinnamon bun?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Chai tea?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

It’s nice 


Churros?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before, but they look like a yum.

Fudge brownies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum!

cannoli?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't had before but looks like it has yum potential


Raw cranberries? If you haven't had them, they are tart/sour and little bitter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably a meh, not into tart much at all. 

Scalloped potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Food from the last school you used to go to?


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

I always brought a packed lunch so cant say anything about the cooked meals but the sandwiches looked nice ^^

Yum I guess xD


Pork pies?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

They used to be pretty common with me and yum, but definitely yuck now. Pork Pies just seem to have such slimey/stodgy pastry, disgusting!

Veggie pies? (when I was at uni, I would sometimes have a very good one for lunch. They had dry pastry, were sold in the campus shop, and made quite locally I think).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pasta salad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Every time I've tried it has been yuck for me


Radishes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Hazelnuts?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yum




bacon ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I doubt I would like bacon in my ice cream. 

Salisbury steak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum 



Veggie versions of meat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't found any that I really care for. 

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Fresh baked bread?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Lemonade?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Sweet potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck! Definitely don't like them mashed. Have ate some recently sliced thin and baked. Not too bad, but still not a fan.

Carrots?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yum. Baby carrots especially - before they have a chance to get old and cynical :yum:

Raspberries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

BLT sandwiches?


----------



## Lilgreenturtle (Jun 22, 2020)

yum


tofu?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't mind it in my miso soup.

Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Green beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Marginal yum

Kaopectate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Never used it, but I'm betting it's a very chalky yuck.

Pecan pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Crab cheese wontons?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck (I am not sure what that is but it doesn't sound good :lol )

Miracle Whip eaten with a spoon straight out of the jar?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yuck. Mayo, yes, by the handful. 


Mushrooms?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Minestrone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ambivalent yum. Don't hate it, don't love it. Will eat.

Tomato flavored ice cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck!
Meatloaf?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Bulgogi?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I've never had it but the google images look yum!


Deviled eggs?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum

Tamales?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Fettuccine alfredo?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum


Kale?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck!
Beets?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum


Porridge/Oats


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Potted meat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Banana bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yum
> 
> Potted meat?


So... was that canned meat a yum?

Yum

Carrot cake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> So... was that canned meat a yum?


 Don't know. Still haven't eaten it.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Carrot cake - Yum


Starfruit?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum. Think it is pricey here and might interfere with some meds. 

Chewing sugarcane? Never tried it myself but have read you can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea, probably not a yum though lol. 

Apple fritters?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going with yuck because I don't like apple pie. Probably something I should give more chances tho.


Chocolate covered onion?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Hehehe yuck 


Churros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one before but they look like a yum. 

Peanut brittle?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Strawberry smoothies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Potato flavored ice cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Never tried it, and I'm not surprised it is an actual thing.

Soft pretzels?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Noodle soup with a mushroom flavored broth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tortilla chips?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum, especially with dip. 



Fried green bell peppers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Kettle corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck, I like popcorn but I'm not a fan of this variety.

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Duck?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I’m going to say yum, although I’m now a pescatarian


Cheese pizza with olives?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Asparagus?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum cooked in butter


Ostrich egg? The idea of eating one if you haven't had one(I haven't)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one before. Might be interesting to try someday. 

Root beer?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Blue Cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Super YUM!

Handful of shredded sharp cheddar right out of the bag?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A very weak yum.

Tomato soup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum but can't eat (heartburn central)

Scrambled eggs with Miracle Whip?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Scrambled eggs, yum. Miracle Whip, yuck.

Omelets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's made of eggs so yum (obviously)

Milkbones? (I actually did sample one once and found it disgusting)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck
Anchovies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Grilled ham and cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Super yum

Skoal flavored chewing gum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Banana cream pie?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I can’t, yuck 


Durian fruit?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Would guess yuck based on descriptions, but I've never had it. I'd give it a try though


Fried frog legs?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Not tried but I would if served a pair


Foie gras, mes amis?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea

Salsa?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yumo 


Spicy red curry?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep


A fave of mine as a kid when mum wasnt looking, sugar on toast ??


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Pure sugar? Yuck. But as a kid my sister took the last ice cream sandwich and was mocking me over it. So I grabbed two slices of bread and put a couple scoops of ice cream between it.

Lo Mein?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice 

Sesame seed bagel with feta tomato avocado and cooked mushrooms?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Minus the avocado, yum.

Turkey & stuffing?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Neither yuck or yum.

Grapes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Very yum (green ones are best)

Salted cantaloupe?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Cantaloupe with tajin?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yummiest


Watermelon eaten with feta?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Burrito?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Street tacos?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Big yum!


Corn on the cob?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum

Fries with ranch dressing?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Blueberry Muffins?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Sour candy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum I love sour candy and fruit


Broccoli with cheese sauce?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yum


Cold pizza (any kind but Dominos)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum I guess. I haven’t had it in years.

Mac & cheese?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Salmon is Yum 


Organic orange?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Rocky road ice cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Never had it.


Cranberry sauce?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yuck, I hate vinegar.


Mint chocolate chip ice cream (my fave flavor)?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Pretty yum


Red velvet cake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum


S'mores?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum


Baked potatoes?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum
Candy Corn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Moderate yum

Sour cream flavored gum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Pretzel?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum


Chimichangas?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yum


Peanut Butter and Butter sandwich?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A meh sort of yum. Need to pick a lane on the type of butter.

Dumplings?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Tuna flavored ice cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck!


Brussels sprouts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Seems like it would be a yuck.

Peanut chicken?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Cheerios with eggnog?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

That... might actually be a yum.

Breakfast burritos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Super yum!

Alpo sandwich?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum for Fido. Yuck for everyone else.

French onion soup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Hay flavored tea?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Hay? Like what cows eat? I'm gonna go with yuck.

That last post made me hungry for....frog legs. Yum or yuck?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck

Cherry flavored hot dogs?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Are these real things or am I just that sheltered? 

Yuck

Hot dog flavored cherries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They might be. I didn't check (it is sometimes surprising that almost everything you can think of has at least been tried).

Not yum or yuck on the hotdog cherries but I'd try them.

Spam flavored Popsicles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck. Chef Dave has a colorful menu. 

Chocolate covered cherries?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Idk.. I dislike the cherries that are on top of cakes,
So as long as it’s a normal cherry then yum I guess. 


Duck tongue? 

(I have actually tried this)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ducky yucky 

Pancake pizza?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

It was yucky i brought it while in China.

& pancake pizza sounds wrong..


grape hubba bubba?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck
Oysters?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. But I have my doubts that I would like them.

Bacon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Super yum


Turkey bacon?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum 

Scallop potatoes


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Fried rice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Brazil nuts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum 

Nashi pear ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before.

Grape juice?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum


Steak?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum/alright


Sprouts/sprouted seeds?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Oatmeal?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mild yum

Cabbage and roast beef with strawberry cream cheese mixed in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Chocolate pudding?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A weak yum.

Rice crispy bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Super yum!

Boston Cream Donuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

French toast?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Pickled sausages dipped in grape jam?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck... and you have an _interesting_ diet. :lol

Garlic noodles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Yuck... and you have an _interesting_ diet. :lol


 Actually, I've never had that (or most of the other stuff I asked about) but this particular one is probably something I'd at least try. I do like to mix things that you wouldn't think would go together from time to time just to see what it tastes like. Example - I have actually tried the miracle whip and scrambled eggs and like it. A lot of this stuff I wouldn't be able to eat anyway because diabetes (I'd have a pretty rough day if I ate even one donut, for example).



> Garlic noodles?


 YUM (also can't really eat any quantity of noodles that would be worth preparing them for).


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I've never had that (or most of the other stuff I asked about) but this particular one is probably something I'd at least try. I do like to mix things that you wouldn't think would go together from time to time just to see what it tastes like. Example - I have actually tried the miracle whip and scrambled eggs and like it. A lot of this stuff I wouldn't be able to eat anyway because diabetes (I'd have a pretty rough day if I ate even one donut, for example).
> 
> YUM (also can't really eat any quantity of noodles that would be worth preparing them for).


Do you have type 1 or type 2?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Satay chicken?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it looks like a yum.

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Pepper chicken?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Shrimp?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

fluorish said:


> Do you have type 1 or type 2?


T2


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck!

Gagh?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck, I make a poor Klingon.

Wild rice soup?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Eh. Neither yum nor yuck. 



Lima beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Jelly donuts?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cappuccino?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Rootbeer float?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Egg sandwich made with two slices of pizza with egg and pickles in the middle?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Unsure or yuck. It might actually taste like breakfast pizza, though.

Broccoli cheese soup?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Beets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Milk chocolate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Chocolate milk?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Breaded mushrooms?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck.
Asparagus?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolute yum! 

Bowl of corn with marshmallows and butter melted into it?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck. Not a fan of your corn krispie bars. :grin2:

Cottage cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Very yum!

Cottage cheese mixed into mac and cheese (with a couple squirts of mustard)?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck! 

Maple Donuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Cream cheese, bacon, waffle syrup and banana slices on a toasted bagel?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I’ll have to say no 


Do you like green apples


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Pumpkin pie drizzled with chocolate syrup?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum

Vanilla ice cream with peanut butter mixed in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never tried it. Not sure how that would taste. 

Fried rice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Chocolate covered ants?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. Doubt I would like eating bugs lol. 

Spaghetti?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Beef brisket sandwiche?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If I have control of everything else on it, sounds great (Yum!)


Salad of lettuce, tomato, carrots, cheese, and grilled chicken? The dressing is your choice.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yum. deep fried frog legs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only had frogs once and I cooked them. Wasn't that impressed but weren't horrible. Maybe someone else would cook them better, so I'll go with yum


Chicharrónes/fried pork rinds?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yum yum 



Puto and tsokolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before. 

Strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Yum

Teriyaki flavored cup noodle soup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure, but I'd be willing to try it so I'll go with yum


Rabbit?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Chef salad?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Cauliflower mashed potatoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mild yum

Green olives?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on graham crackers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum. (actually had that as an afternoon snack today, minus the marshmallow and add in chocolate smear). 



Triscuits topped with avocado slices.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I've ever had avocado (not plain avocado anyway) but I'd probably like it so yum.

Lemon filled donuts with butterscotch pudding on top?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That doesn’t sound too bad


Mango shake


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Apple slices dipped in Jalapeno Cheese Dip?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably not.

Black eyed peas?


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Yum
Black bean burger?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mild yum

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Falafel?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum,


Vine tomatoes, with buffalo mozzarella and basil, with a drizzle of virgin olive oil?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Grapefruit and cucumber smoothie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck

Tilapia sprinkled with garlic powder and pepper and fried in butter (I might have batter dipped it but I have none)?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Weak yum

Raktajino?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum (having looked up fan "recipes". Might try to make it)


Haggis?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before, but it looks like a yuck. 

Spanish rice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Cheese curds?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them that I can remember.

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum

Egg Cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum
Gummy bears?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Apple crisp?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum
Pineapple Upside down cake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Devil's food cake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Chicken pot pie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


A salmon filet cooked on top of some stuffing? I plan to try making this later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a yum. 

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck, not a fan of tuna

Blueberry bagel w/ cream cheese?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum

Chocolate covered raisins?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Cotton Candy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Grilled chicken?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum! Had some for lunch.
Iced tea?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yum 

Lobster roll?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuck? (I never heard of a lobster roll but I hate lobster)

Apple slices dipped in ketchup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketchup doesn't belong on fruit. :b

Macaroni salad?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Cantaloupe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuckish. It is something I could easily tolerate to not be rude if someone gave it to me. Wouldn't even mind a very small amount.


Pizza dipped in ranch dressing?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Chicken nuggets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Cottage cheese and strawberry jam on toast?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Popcorn made w/ peanut oil?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yumm

the tears of your enemies
Mixed berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never had one before but they look like a yum.

Cashews?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Baked beans?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tomato juice?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yum


orange juice?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yum

jalapeno poppers?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No 


Fried pickles  ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck

Peanut butter cookies?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Probably yum,


Pineapple juice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yum


Purple broccoli?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I had never even heard of it before until this morning. :duck

Potatoes and gravy?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Potentially mega yum


Shepherd's pie?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yum

Pecan pie?

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Apple pie with marshmallow fluff baked inside?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I’ll guess yum 

Chinese broccoli with oyster sauce? (My fav)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never even heard of Chinese broccoli before today. 

Root beer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Miso Ramen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not had it but looked it up and looks like yum. So yum

Ramen with flavor pack ommitted and mint/chocolate ice cream mixed in instead?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've tried a lot of things with ramen but that'll be a yuck from me. Reminded me of something weird I occasionally do, so I'll do ramen for my question too.


Cooked ramen noodles as a topping on hotdogs? Sometimes I do this, but it is the only topping. Usually oriental or pork flavor.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No... not the way u have explained but maybe the other way around

Spicy Ramen Cooked with milk instead of water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck. Can't put enough stuff on ramen to make it edible. :duck 

Pear?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!


Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum


Green Beans?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

yum

apple slices with peanut butter on it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Pureed hot dog wieners with sweet relish on graham crackers?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck!


Denver omelette?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like a yum but it looks like a pain to make it on a regular basis.

Basmati rice and strawberry jam?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure, but guess I'd be willing to give it a try


Ginger tea?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like tea, and hot drinks, so yum


diet ginger ale?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Tepid yum


Sunnyside up egg with sriracha sauce.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck, purely for heart burn reasons.

Apple dumplings?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Big yum

Apple dumplings with cream cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Egg rolls?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Eggs rolls with cream cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had them with cream cheese, but I'll lean towards yum assuming it won't be horrible.


Fried catfish?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum. Brings back memories. Deep fried.

Homemade hash browns?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Agreed on the catfish. Might be my favorite kind of fish


Big yum on the hash browns 



Pickles?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Yum. Especially garlic pickles.


Chili?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Very sparing slathering of cheez whiz on a cheese danish?

Cheetos dipped in hot mustard sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doubtful

Pineapple?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Raisins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Usually find them yuck but would eat them if offered at someone's house


Coleslaw?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Slawdogs?


----------



## AshtrayedHeart (Jul 26, 2020)

Yuck 

Those circus peanuts candys


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A few are yum, but get sickening quick


Passion fruit?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one before, looks like a yum though. 

Banana cream pie?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum (flavor wise). Yuck (texture wise). I can't imagine liking the texture with the bananas. I am oddly picky with textures of food. 



Baked Kale Chips?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum I have made these.


Baklava?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it does look interesting. 

Deviled eggs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Like the concept, but since people usually use mayo or mustard yuck. Might experiment with making my own fillings


Ground beef and rice stuffed peppers covered with a tomato sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could be a yum.

Lima beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

Toast w/ strawberry jam?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum

Fairy floss?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Candy apple?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Ham?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yuck

Tres Les ?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like it would be a yum.

Strawberry pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

Baked Alaska?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks yum


Mayonnaise?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum, especially with saltine crackers

Avocados with rice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum separate, not sure how they would taste together. 

Hash browns?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Caramel rolls?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably yum


Salt and vinegar potato chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Moon pie?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum





Diet Coke?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yuck, have never been a fan of diet soda


Lime?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Jello?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum




Spanish Egg Rolls?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Search results looked potentially yum


Over easy fried eggs?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum

Lamb soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten lamb before. 

Spinach?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck, not a fan.

Iced tea?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yum - unsweetened 

Orange dark chocolate 90% cocoa ?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mild yum.

Vegetable soup?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Yay @ your response 

& Yum 

Seafood Soup?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cheesecake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Taquitos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't tad those before but I looked them up and it looks like yum

Sloppy joes with extra Joe?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol

French toast?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sloppy joes with extra Joe?


Wouldn't call it a yuck, but I always like those less sloppy. A little light on the sauce and not too much on the bun. Right now I'd eat one anyway it was made.



Toad Licker said:


> Lol
> 
> French toast?


Yum!

Hollowed out baked tomato stuffed with ground beef and rice and topped with a tomato sauce?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a yum. 

Stuffed bell peppers?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Usually yum

steamed fish with lemon and butter?


----------



## ABurnedPrince (Dec 2, 2019)

Yuck ! 

Vegemite ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but I hear it's nasty tasting. 

Taco salad?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yum! 

Chocolate Brownies?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yum!

Guava pastries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before but they look like a yum. 

Fish sticks?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Depends, I guess Yum... 

Raspberry twist donut


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum.
Turkey burger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Enchiladas?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum if made with fillings I'd like


Food from what you'd consider a typical fast food restaurant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh 

Egg rolls?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

eggs benedict?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before but it looks like a yum. 

Coleslaw?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yuck

General Tso's chicken?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yum!

Honey garlic pork chops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

fettuccini alfredo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Rice pilaf?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pastrami?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

sourdough bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Banana bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


Baklava?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before but it looks like a yum. 

Iced Tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum, just had some too

Black cherry ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Eggnog?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck

corn on the cob?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Lemonade?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum 



Chili cheese fries?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum

Beyond burger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten one before. 

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Breaded mushrooms?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yuck.
Bell peppers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Blackberry jam filled baked apples?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd combo

Turkey jerky?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Big yum


Turkey bacon?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yum. healthier to eat turkey bacon then regular bacon.




Christmas Fruit Cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Don't think it makes a convincing fake bacon(
might not be intended to), but turkey bacon tastes great!


Thinking yuck on fruit cake, but since I'm not positive that I've truly tried it I'd give it a try.


Aloe vera juice drinks? The kind with little chunks of aloe in it


----------



## koko3905 (Aug 17, 2020)

yum (had one this morning~)

vegemite?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten it before. I hear it tastes like a dog's butt. :lol

Banana split?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum!


cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Yum! It's my mom's favorite food

Deep fried sushi?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten sushi before. 

Peanut M&M's?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

carrot cake?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum!
Raisins?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Lo Mein?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Cinnamon gum?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yum


Turkey jerky?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably yum.


Slim Jims?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Raspberry jam?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum! (Just discovered a new one that Aldi sells, matter of fact. It's so good I eat it out of the jar.)
Potato salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Orange sherbet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


rice krispie treats?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Graham crackers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


soft pretzels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum

Taco salad?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Tuna sandwich?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


Shrimp Scampi?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten shrimp before. 

Cream cheese?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yum, but with something of course.


Tomato and mayonaise sandwich.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh, needs more. 

Pecan pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


oatmeal raisin cookies?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yum

Cantalope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Hot dogs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


bacon cheeseburger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Sausage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


home fries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Strawberry shortcake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yum


Roasted carrots?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Jelly beans?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum.


Those little mellow-creme pumpkin candy thingies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meh

Hazelnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


cashews?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Burritos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


cannolis?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before, but they look like a yum. 

Apple pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


pumpkin spice latte?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuck, I don't drink lattes. 

Grape juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum

Mountain Dew?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


salt water taffy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Peaches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yum


Cantaloupe?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yum


gorgonzola?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


mozzarella sticks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Salmon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


falafel?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten them before but it looks like a yum.

Root beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


ginger ale?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Hamburgers with chocolate pudding smeared on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Blue cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mild yum

Roasted peanuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yum

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


strawberry cheesecake ice cream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never eaten cheesecake before. 

Marshmallows?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yum


frozen yogurt?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yum

Eggrolls?


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

yum.

banana-strawberry chocolate bar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

never had one...but that sounds like quite a yum!


bread pudding?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yum

Jalapeño poppers


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Yum, x1000

Rabbit meat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yuck


salmon?


----------

